# quanto fa male fare l'amore con lui.....



## micia (19 Ottobre 2007)

che dice di amarmi ed è sposato......

lo ammetto: non è il solito bugiardo, ha detto che anche lui si è innamorato di me ma non può lasciare la moglie xkè hanno 1 figlio di 8 anni e non se la sente di lasciarlo.

però io sono disperata, ho bisogno di lui....... e lui di me....... ci sentiamo sempre, ci cerchiamo, ci vediamo ogni volta che riusciamo....... mi ha chiesto di andare a vivere nella sua città.......

ci vado? e cosa succederebbe?


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> che dice di amarmi ed è sposato......
> 
> lo ammetto: non è il solito bugiardo, ha detto che anche lui si è innamorato di me ma non può lasciare la moglie xkè hanno 1 figlio di 8 anni e non se la sente di lasciarlo.
> 
> ...


su quali elementi basi la tua affermazione: "non è il solito bugiardo?"


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> che dice di amarmi ed è sposato......
> 
> lo ammetto: non è il solito bugiardo, ha detto che anche lui si è innamorato di me ma non può lasciare la moglie xkè hanno 1 figlio di 8 anni e non se la sente di lasciarlo.
> 
> ...


Quanti anni avete, tu e lui?


----------



## micia (19 Ottobre 2007)

perchè non mi ha mai illusa dicendo che lascia la famiglia......... anche se mi dice che avrebbe voluto, se non avesse avuto il figlio.......

mi ha chiesto di andare a vivere nella sua stessa città..... mah


----------



## micia (19 Ottobre 2007)

io 28 lui 40 anni


----------



## Old Leone 73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> perchè non mi ha mai illusa dicendo che lascia la famiglia......... anche se mi dice che avrebbe voluto, se non avesse avuto il figlio.......
> 
> mi ha chiesto di andare a vivere nella sua stessa città..... mah


ma perchè cazo vi ficcate in queste situzioni, con tutte le persone libere che ci sono , vai ad ficcarti nella vita di una persona sposata?? e adesso che vuoi??


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> perchè non mi ha mai illusa dicendo che lascia la famiglia......... anche se mi dice che avrebbe voluto, se non avesse avuto il figlio.......


un po' poco, no?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> io 28 lui 40 anni


 
brava, stare con un ragazzo di 30, 34 anni libero no eh??


----------



## micia (19 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma perchè cazo vi ficcate in queste situzioni, con tutte le persone libere che ci sono , vai ad ficcarti nella vita di una persona sposata?? e adesso che vuoi??


scusa ma è successo.... mica era voluto........


----------



## Lettrice (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> perchè non mi ha mai illusa dicendo che lascia la famiglia......... anche se mi dice che avrebbe voluto, se non avesse avuto il figlio.......
> 
> mi ha chiesto di andare a vivere nella sua stessa città..... mah


Il fatto che lui non ti abbia mai dato l'illusione non esclude il fatto che non abbia buone  intenzioni.

Da queste situazioni in genere si esce belli distrutti... esci dalla realzione il piu' presto possibile... hai 28 anni devi pensare a farti una famiglia TUA.


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> che dice di amarmi ed è sposato......
> 
> lo ammetto: non è il solito bugiardo, ha detto che anche lui si è innamorato di me ma non può lasciare la moglie xkè hanno 1 figlio di 8 anni e non se la sente di lasciarlo.
> 
> ...


Un disastro. Chiedigli di venire a vivere nella tua...se non può, lascialo assolutamente.


----------



## realista (19 Ottobre 2007)

*vedi tu*



micia ha detto:


> ....... mi ha chiesto di andare a vivere nella sua città.......
> 
> ci vado? e cosa succederebbe?


se ti sta bene il ruolo dell'amante...

succederebbe che faresti l'amante, appunto.


----------



## Old fay (19 Ottobre 2007)

Guarda, avevo 28 anni quando ho avuto la mia prima figlia, oggi ne ho 42....vorrei avere le possibilità di allora con la testa di oggi, il fisico me lo tengo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!! So come ti senti, mio marito aveva allora 42 anni. Ero follemente innamorata di lui. Lui era appena separato, ma se fosse stato sposato, nemmeno lo avrei guardato, meno che mai con figli a carico. Oggi certo lo faccio, ma oggi ho 42 anni, sono sposata, ho 2 figli, 3 gatti, criceto e acquario...forse cane...sto resisitendo....Oggi io posos farlo, ma TU cara ragaza NO!!! Soffrirai, lo so che tu pensi che non sia il solito bugiardo, che con te è diverso, che forse lascerà la moglie per te, ma non sarà così. PS: Nessuno è bugiardo, perchè si deve essere bugiardi ad aver voglia di portarsi a letto qualcuno che ci piace? Perchè è escluso che quest'uomo possa essersi invaghito di te? Io ci credo, magari ti amerà pure che ne sappiamo...Ma non è lì il problema, il problema è che con queste storie si finisce sempre per farsi del male...anche da sposati, figuriamoci da single!!! Bello, lui, certo, cambia città, comodo....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> che dice di amarmi ed è sposato......
> 
> lo ammetto: non è il solito bugiardo, ha detto che anche lui si è innamorato di me ma non può lasciare la moglie xkè hanno 1 figlio di 8 anni e non se la sente di lasciarlo.
> 
> ...


E magari ti prende anche in affitto un appartamentino e ti mantiene? 

perdona la brutalità...ma questa è l'idea che si ricava!

Fidati, ti vuol solo più comoda, perchè sai, se ci son anche chilometri in mezzo, magari non averti sotto mano quando ne ha voglia è ...come dire... fastidioso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che tu non lo veda come bugiardo, non vuol dire che non ti indori la pillolina per fartela mandar giù meglio...ma chiederti di sconvolgere la tua vita, per render più comoda la sua...è assoluta disonestà, fidati!


----------



## Old lancillotto (19 Ottobre 2007)

il figlio ha 8 anni, il che significa che "dato che poverino per lui non me ne esco dal matrimonio", fino a quando non sarà abbastanza grande da capire.......
e quando lo sarà??
a 15?
a 20?
a 22??

il che significa da 8 a 15 anni da oggi
tu ne hai 28, arrivi a 36 o 45 circa..... bell'età per avere una famiglia tua considerando che:
a) se vuoi un figlio prima te lo devi allevare da sola
b) se aspetti di farlo quando lui si libera LUI AVRA' 50 anni o quasi 60 e sarà il nonno di suo figlio!
c) da qui a quando lui potrà "liberarsi" per non fare soffrire il figlio (chissene frega se tu intanto ci soffri, ma tu sei adulta ed INNAMORATA), può essere che vi sarete pure stancati (anche se non credo che lui si stanchi di una che è disposta a sradicarsi dalla sua città per trasferirsi da lui)
d) tu per stare vicino a lui pensi di avvicinarti così da passare tutte le notti, i weekend, le feste comandate e le malattie DA SOLA IN CASA mentre lui vive la sua vita in famiglia?????

e poi dici "non lo abbiamo voluto è capitato", ma un po' di palle nella vita non le avete????

Un uomo di 40 se davvero si uole separare lo fa, non è l'amore del figlio che lo trattiene, SONO TUTTE BALLE!!!

A lui sta comodo stare così perchè sa benissimo che mollata quella moglie, tu diventeresti UN'ALTRA MOGLIE, quindi tornerebbe a tradire anche te con un'altra!!!!

Il lupo perde il pelo, non il vizio!

Mi fanno ..... ribrezzo... le persone che usano i figli come scudo per giustificare la loro codardia e tengono per le palle le persone che CREDONO ALLE FAVOLE...

Se davvero vuoi un consiglio, cambia numero di telefono, fallo correre un po' e digli che se ti vuole, venga lui a trasferirsi nella tua città!!!

Vedrai che inventerà mille altre scuse e ti darà della pazza. Poi vai a parlare con uno psicologo infantile e chiedi quali traumi può subire il figlio di divorziati al giorno d'oggi dove i figli di separati sono tantissimi!!


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fidati, ti vuol solo più comoda, perchè sai, se ci son anche chilometri in mezzo, magari non averti sotto mano quando ne ha voglia è ...come dire... fastidioso?
































   saggio Fedi...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (19 Ottobre 2007)

*iniziamo...*



micia ha detto:


> scusa ma è successo.... mica era voluto........



Tralasciando le assurdita' che hai scritto in precedenza micia(andare a vivere nella sua citta' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e gia che ci sei perche' non gli versi meta' del tuo stipendio sul suo conto in banca???

E cosa leggo su questo post???"SCUSA MA E' SUCCESSO....MICA ERA VOLUTO" ??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 Ehi senti...ma a chi vuoi prendere in giro?E' successo??Gli incidenti stradali succedono...pestare una cacca suddece...MA INIZIARE UNA STORA CON UNA PERSONA SPOSATA NON SUCCEDE....LO SI VUOLE FARE...SIA DA PARTE TUA CHE DA PARTE SUA....

Vedi di non ripararti dietro queste cavolate...e almeno abbi la coerenza di ammettere che non e' successo....MA CHE LO AVETE VOLUTO


----------



## Rebecca (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> perchè non mi ha mai illusa dicendo che lascia la famiglia......... anche se mi dice che avrebbe voluto, se non avesse avuto il figlio.......
> 
> mi ha chiesto di andare a vivere nella sua stessa città..... mah


Allora siccomene non ti ha illusa=è sincero=è innamorato perso di te.
Non ti passa nemmeno per la testa che non ti illude perchè non ne ha bisogno, visto che tu sei disponibile ugualmente e così non gli dai problemi.
Il copione qui l'abbiamo visto decine di volte.
E' pieno di tradimenti e quasi TUTTE pensano che lui sia innamorato, e speciale e sincero.
Non voglio sembrarti cattiva, lo dico perchè ci sono passata.
Un bacio.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (19 Ottobre 2007)

*talanta*

E' il titolo di un film £talanta"...ne ho visto un pezzo ieri sera su rete4,tradimenti qua e la....lui che tradisce la moglie con una che si e' separata e per giunta tutti e 3 vanno allo stesso corso di ballo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (e' perfetta l'interpretazione del marito di lei che e' chiaramente scocciato del ballo e lo fa solo per tenere buona la moglie...)

Cmq parlo di questo film per un altro motivo...ce un pezzo in cui un amica dell'amante gli chiede "ma e' innamorato di te?" e lei "per forza!altrimenti non andrebbe a scopare in giro...si vede che la moglie non va piu' bene..."

Questa frase mi ha fatto pensare che forse....questa sorta di ragionamente prende piede nella testa dell'amante...che crede davvero di essere quella che e' "amata" perche' se il marito tradisce la moglie SOLO CON LEI....significa che e' felice,appunto,solo con lei.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mentre invece quello e' felice perche' si fa la moglie...l'amante....la collega di lavoro...la ragazza del suo amico...ecc ecc  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Micia....per piacere....


----------



## Old SarahM. (19 Ottobre 2007)

Hanno detto tutto i miei coinquilini, aggiungo che mi piacerebbe prendessi consapevolezza della tua età, della tua libertà, e del tuo essere mille possibilità. Non sprecare tutto così! Gli anni passano velocemente e in men che non si dica ti ritrovi con un pugno di mosche in mano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... dunque, lascialo perdere


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2007)

In queste storie è abbastanza semplice dire lascia perdere, non va bene per te, ma intanto lei ci vive dentro... E spera....
Io posso solo dirti che a volte non vogliamo accettare quello che è evidente, non vogliamo vedere ciò che tutti gli altri vedono, e soffriamo senza motivo, perchè non possiamo cambiare le convinzioni e i pensieri dell'altra persona.
Trova la forza per guardarti dentro e capire se ne vale la pena soffrire e porsi domande così dure alla tua età... quando hai ancora tutto da costruire....


----------



## fede (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> non è il solito bugiardo, ha detto che anche lui si è innamorato di me ma non può lasciare la moglie xkè hanno 1 figlio di 8 anni e non se la sente di lasciarlo.


No, non è il solito bugiardo, è il solito furbetto che si precostituisce l'alibi.
Non potrai avanzare pretese, in fondo lui è stato chiaro, no?


----------



## Rebecca (19 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> No, non è il solito bugiardo, è il solito furbetto che si precostituisce l'alibi.
> Non potrai avanzare pretese, in fondo lui è stato chiaro, no?


come tutti qui sanno (poverini) il mio "moroso sposato" mi ha mollata per la sua ex amante (ora convivente) che poi ha tradito con me. ti assicuro che era dolcissimo, mi riempiva di telefonate e attenzioni, diceva di essere perso per me, di non provare più nulla per sua moglie, che erano 20 anni che aspettava questo momento. ebbene sai cosa ha detto il dolcissimo mollandomi? ha detto "cosa vuoi da  me? mica ti ho promesso niente? mica sei mia moglie".
Dire che non mollerà mai sua moglie non è essere sincero con te, è pararsi il sederino...


----------



## fede (19 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> come tutti qui sanno (poverini) il mio "moroso sposato" mi ha mollata per la sua ex amante (ora convivente) che poi ha tradito con me. ti assicuro che era dolcissimo, mi riempiva di telefonate e attenzioni, diceva di essere perso per me, di non provare più nulla per sua moglie, che erano 20 anni che aspettava questo momento. ebbene sai cosa ha detto il dolcissimo mollandomi? ha detto "cosa vuoi da  me? mica ti ho promesso niente? mica sei mia moglie".
> Dire che non mollerà mai sua moglie non è essere sincero con te, è pararsi il sederino...


Ecco, appunto.
Mi spiace, Rita.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> che dice di amarmi ed è sposato......
> 
> lo ammetto: *non è il solito bugiardo*, ha detto che anche lui si è innamorato di me ma non può lasciare la moglie xkè hanno 1 figlio di 8 anni e non se la sente di lasciarlo.
> 
> ...


Anche mio marito non è bugiardo.
Ha detto chiaramente a lei che non mi avrebbe lasciata all'inizio della loro storia.Lei sposata e 2 bambini... all'epoca 3 anni ed una 6 mesi.Lei disse <ok...nemmeno io voglio lasciare il padre dei miei figli>.Poi lei ha cambiato idea.Lui no.Sta con me e stava(?????) anche con lei.Poi lei ha avuto un ritardo ed è successo il finimondo.Il marito di lei non sa niente.Poi io ho detto basta esco Io dalla vostra storia.Poi lei si è stufata.Poi...un dolore da morire lungo 2 anni e 4 mesi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .
Scappa il più lontano possibile...altro che avvicinarti a lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Se ti vuole ti segue subitra.
Se pensa al figlio (mio marito ha con me 2 figli di 24 e 20 anni xchè dovrebbe restare qui se ama lei?non voglio NIENTE!!xchè non segue lei?)...non ci pensa stà certa.
Gli uomini che giudicano il matrimonio finito se ne vanno.
Così come mi disse mio padre ed io avevo 14 anni..<Ed IO x la TUA felicità dovrei rinunciarte alla MIA????>.Mio padre non era peggiore degli altri uomini.
Gli uomini vogliono la LORO felicità. 
1 -categoria mio padre
2- categoria il tuo amante e mio marito:balloon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   rendono TUTTO quello che la vita offre loro;
3-non ci si mettono proprio in queste situazioni....c'è n'è qualcuno? Credo di sì.
Auguri.
Auguri tu possa incontrarlo presto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2007)

*Quoto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> *il figlio ha 8 anni, il che significa che "dato che poverino per lui non me ne esco dal matrimonio", fino a quando non sarà abbastanza grande da capire.......*
> *e quando lo sarà??*
> *a 15?*
> *a 20?*
> ...


Rileggi la parte evidenziata. Capire quelle cose è avere senso della realtà!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> scusa ma è successo.... mica era voluto........


 
è successo perchè l'avete voluto


----------



## Old IntercityNight (19 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è successo perchè l'avete voluto


gia' ancora una volta mi trovo d'accordo con leone73. Al solito mi becco del moralista ma secondo me in questi casi bisogna sempre mantenere il cervello collegato al resto dell'apparato.
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Old Angel (19 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> il figlio ha 8 anni, il che significa che "dato che poverino per lui non me ne esco dal matrimonio", fino a quando non sarà abbastanza grande da capire.......
> e quando lo sarà??
> a 15?
> a 20?
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> il figlio ha 8 anni, il che significa che "dato che poverino per lui non me ne esco dal matrimonio", fino a quando non sarà abbastanza grande da capire.......
> e quando lo sarà??
> a 15?
> a 20?
> ...


 
Mi perdonerai se ti dico che ogni volta che leggo i tuoi commenti mi sembrano scritti da una persona perfetta. Ma davvero sei perfetto? 
Ecco bravo: il lupo perde il pelo e non il vizio ... Ma vale per tutti o solo per qualche traditore? E poi: sì può capitare di innamorarsi. Che c'entrano le palle?
Mah


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Dire che non mollerà mai sua moglie non è essere sincero con te, è pararsi il sederino...


Quindi chi dice che non molla la moglie lo possiamo definire un "PARACULO"?
O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è successo perchè l'avete voluto


 
Ma la vuoi finire? Anche tu hai *voluto* una che sapevi ti avrebbe messo le corna? Aveva, come dici tu, quel "difetto"? Una alla quale "piacevano gli uomini"?


----------



## cat (20 Ottobre 2007)

cara micia...che fare?
ti sei innamorata di un uomo sposato.
bene.
complimenti.

non basteranno 4 o più pagine di consigli di lasciarlo per fartelo lasciare.già ti stai giustificando( non possiamo fare senza l'uno dell'altro..... è successo!)


decidi pure di rovinarti la vita. traslocca, diventa la sua amante di turno.


non ti lamentare poi di che fine magrebina farai.


----------



## leone73 (20 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma la vuoi finire? Anche tu hai *voluto* una che sapevi ti avrebbe messo le corna? Aveva, come dici tu, quel "difetto"? Una alla quale "piacevano gli uomini"?


ma non dire cazzate


----------



## cat (20 Ottobre 2007)

come dire che bisogna prendersi un patner che gli piaccia le pecore così siamo sicuri che non ci cornifica con le umane donne?


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Mi perdonerai se ti dico che ogni volta che leggo i tuoi commenti mi sembrano scritti da una persona perfetta. Ma davvero sei perfetto?
> Ecco bravo: il lupo perde il pelo e non il vizio ... Ma vale per tutti o solo per qualche traditore? E poi: sì può capitare di innamorarsi. Che c'entrano le palle?
> Mah


Non sono perfetto, infatti anch'io in qualche circostanza ho sbagliato SAPENDO di sbagliare. Il mio errore mi ha permesso però di modificare il mio modo di rapportarmi con gli altri: Prima criticavo chi sbagliava, oggi mi limito a consigliare ciò che mi sembra più corretto.

Posso però affermare che ciò che affermo, lo applico tutti i giorni, anche quando SBAGLIO!

Può capitare di innamorarsi, è capitato a me, ma lo sapevo e potevo decidere di allontanarmi perchè ne ero consapevole. Se anche uno non se ne accorge, puoi sempre decidere che quella storia non va vissuta e te ne allontani.
Avere le palle significa che bisogna avere il coraggio di affrontare queste situazioni e non trincerarsi dietro un "E' capitato!!", troppo facile..........


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non sono perfetto, infatti anch'io in qualche circostanza ho sbagliato SAPENDO di sbagliare. Il mio errore mi ha permesso però di modificare il mio modo di rapportarmi con gli altri: Prima criticavo chi sbagliava, oggi mi limito a consigliare ciò che mi sembra più corretto.
> 
> Posso però affermare che ciò che affermo, lo applico tutti i giorni, anche quando SBAGLIO!
> 
> ...
















































































bru, me lo presti?


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bru, me lo presti?


 
ssshhhhhhhtyyyyyy

non dire certe cose che poi qyella esplode!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

Prendo l'atra birra e i popcorn e aspetto che arrivi la crotala... prevedo serata interessante....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ssshhhhhhhtyyyyyy
> 
> non dire certe cose che poi qyella esplode!!!


E tu disinnescala prima che si sieda al pc, no?!?! E poi bru con me non esplode! In fondo in fondo mi vuole bene quasi come a una figliuola!


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prendo l'atra birra e i popcorn e aspetto che arrivi la crotala... prevedo serata interessante....


Lettrice e io che ti credevo un'amica.................


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lettrice e io che ti credevo un'amica.................


Si pero' lo sai che a me piacciono gli spargimenti di sangue...


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E tu disinnescala prima che si sieda al pc, no?!?! E poi bru con me non esplode! In fondo in fondo mi vuole bene quasi come a una figliuola!


In effetti le ho staccato la spina, ma si è insospettita e ora la sento che sta BATTENDO SUI TASTI, povera tastiera...

Da che esiste il forum gliene ho cambiate almeno 5


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti le ho staccato la spina, ma si è insospettita e ora la sento che sta BATTENDO SUI TASTI, povera tastiera...
> 
> Da che esiste il forum gliene ho cambiate almeno 5


ahi!!!!mi sa che stasera fa fuori la sesta!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

L'ho vista!!! E' apparso il nick... vado a pendere un paraspruzzi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si pero' lo sai che a me piacciono gli spargimenti di sangue...


Onestamente però credevo che fossi pià selettiva con il sangue.... proprio il mio????


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> E tu disinnescala prima che si sieda al pc, no?!?! E poi bru con me non esplode! In fondo in fondo mi vuole bene quasi come a una figliuola!


 
Lui non disinnesca neppure la sua sinusite se non gli ricordo di prendere le pastiglie omopatiche che IO gli ho trovato a suo tempoi e che LUI usa .......
Quanto al prestito.... ti posso assicurare che quando va in trasferta si serve tranquillamente in proprio, non gli serve nè autorizzazione nè "navigatore"!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















.... non farti del male... io conosco l'altra faccia della medaglia !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ahi!!!!mi sa che stasera fa fuori la sesta!!!!


 
E IO PAGO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho vista!!! E' apparso il nick... vado a pendere un paraspruzzi...


Puoi sempre allontananrti..... o sei così affascinata dai REALITY????


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lui non disinnesca neppure la sua sinusite se non gli ricordo di prendere le pastiglie omopatiche che IO gli ho trovato a suo tempoi e che LUI usa .......
> Quanto al prestito.... ti posso assicurtare che quando va in trasfertya si serve tranquillamente in proprio, non gli serve nè autorizzazione nè "navigatore"!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti lo chiedevo a te perchè sul prendere senza chiedere ho già dato! 
Grazie, ma sono sazia, da quel punto di vista!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (quando si dice ridere sulle disgrazie della gente... vale anche se la gente sono io stessa?)
Comunque mi serviva in prestito per mostrarlo in pubblico... a parlare è bravo!


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Letty*

In fondo non è male, se non fosse un Gemelli, non volesse piacere a tutti i costi e se non avesse sempre bisogno di un po' di appretto alle piume della ruota ............. insomma nessuno è perfetto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In fondo non è male, se non fosse un Gemelli, non volesse piacere a tutti i costi e se non avesse sempre bisogno di un po' di appretto alle piume della ruota ............. insomma nessuno è perfetto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































  ne ho già conosciuto uno, dicevo,..... ma quello che non sapevo era che era esattamente così!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Infatti lo chiedevo a te perchè sul prendere senza chiedere ho già dato!
> Grazie, ma sono sazia, da quel punto di vista!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se è per quello serviti pure..... io ormai sono passata agli incantatori di serpenti, sono silenziosi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In fondo non è male, se non fosse un Gemelli, non volesse piacere a tutti i costi e se non avesse sempre bisogno di un po' di appretto alle piume della ruota ............. insomma nessuno è perfetto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti quest'anno le piume vanno di moda... c'ho giusto carenza di piumaggio per finire un vestito... se vuoi io per le amiche tutto...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se è per quello serviti pure..... io ormai sono passata agli incantatori di serpenti, sono silenziosi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ma sai... tutto quel flauto... a me irrita un pò...... preferisco chi digita sulla tastiera.... è un rumore confortante.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Infatti lo chiedevo a te perchè sul prendere senza chiedere ho già dato!
> Grazie, ma sono sazia, da quel punto di vista!!
> 
> 
> ...


Qualcosa riesco a farla bene........... ho studiato a scuola Bruja per quasi 25 anni....... meno male che ho integrato con corsi autodidattici, se no sai che NOIA


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Qualcosa riesco a farla bene........... ho studiato a scuola Bruja per quasi 25 anni....... meno male che ho integrato con corsi autodidattici, se no sai che NOIA


in effetti sentivo un accento appena appena diverso.....


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti quest'anno le piume vanno di moda... c'ho giusto carenza di piumaggio per finire un vestito... se vuoi io per le amiche tutto...


Fagli un paio si complimenti, lui arrota il piumaggio e tu strappi.... fra amiche non si fanno complimenti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In fondo non è male, se non fosse un Gemelli, non volesse piacere a tutti i costi e se non avesse sempre bisogno di un po' di appretto alle piume della ruota ............. insomma nessuno è perfetto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando mi hai conosciuto dicevi che ero un TACCHINO


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Quando mi hai conosciuto dicevi che ero un TACCHINO




















   perchè ora che dice?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2007)

*ah*

Confronto brillante e leggero...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Quando mi hai conosciuto dicevi che ero un TACCHINO


bhe' sei stato promosso a PAVONE... mi pare un'ottima carriera...


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti quest'anno le piume vanno di moda... c'ho giusto carenza di piumaggio per finire un vestito... se vuoi io per le amiche tutto...


 
EHI EHI , piumaggio pregiato, mica baubau miciomicio


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ...ma sai... tutto quel flauto... a me irrita un pò...... preferisco chi digita sulla tastiera.... è un rumore confortante.....


 
si, quel ticchettio........ ma non hai mai sentito Bruja quando digita...... incute terrore.... altro che Dario Argento


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> in effetti sentivo un accento appena appena diverso.....


 
INTENDITRICE!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fagli un paio si complimenti, lui arrota il piumaggio e tu strappi.... fra amiche non si fanno complimenti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se per fare un favore ad una amica devo andare ad AMSTERDAM..........


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè ora che dice?


 
Dice che apro la coda del pavone........ anche se ....... mah.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Confronto brillante e leggero...


 
In effetti ci si può scannare senza usare parolacce........


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dice che apro la coda del pavone........ anche se ....... mah.....


leggi bene... coda di pavone, forse, ma su corpo di tacchino!


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Quando mi hai conosciuto dicevi che ero un TACCHINO


Io continuio a dirlo ma tu hai manie di grandezza e, per farti contento, dato che non mi costa nulla, ti definisco pavone.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti ci si può scannare senza usare parolacce........


spiumare, direi.....


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> INTENDITRICE!!!!!


Ha detto diverso.... non migliore!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> leggi bene... coda di pavone, forse, ma su corpo di tacchino!


 
In effetti il dubbio è rimasto anche a me.............


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ha detto diverso.... non migliore!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2007)

ciao ciao!!!!
Esco!
A presto, piumati!


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> spiumare, direi.....


 
Stai diventando troppo sottile nei termini........ non mi piace questa cosa.......

Ma qualcuno della protezione animale no è ????

Il WWF dov'è quando ne ho bisogno....


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ciao ciao!!!!
> Esco!
> A presto, piumati!


 
BUONA SERATA.......


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bha...  altro che piume... con la pelliccia nacqui...


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha... altro che piume... con la pelliccia nacqui...


Non lamentarti, hai la pelliccia e non hai dovuto far fuori nessuno per indossarla 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 !!
Bruja

Buona serata a Grande.....  peccato che vada via, mi stavo affilando le zannine venefiche


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha... altro che piume... con la pelliccia nacqui...


Ah ti capisco ...ma sai che il laser può essere risolutivo ?


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah ti capisco ...ma sai che il laser può essere risolutivo ?


 

basta che state lontani dai miei peli......


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah ti capisco ...ma sai che il laser può essere risolutivo ?


NoOOO... donna _pelluta_ sempre piaciuta...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non lamentarti, hai la pelliccia e non hai dovuto far fuori nessuno per indossarla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pero' per mantenerla e' una strage quotidiana...


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' per mantenerla e' una strage quotidiana...


 
I privilegi si pagano, anche Lancy deve badarseli, ha più da fare di Yoghi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> I privilegi si pagano, anche Lancy deve badarseli, ha più da fare di Yoghi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, in effetti faccio la mess'in piega tutte le settimane, il venerdì metto tutti i bigodini così per il w.e. sono tutto bello gonfio


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si, in effetti faccio la mess'in piega tutte le settimane, il venerdì metto tutti i bigodini così per il w.e. sono tutto bello gonfio



Meno male siamo in fascia protetta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Si, in effetti faccio la mess'in piega tutte le settimane, il venerdì metto tutti i bigodini così per il w.e. sono tutto bello gonfio


"Come porti i capelli bella bionda?" "Io li porto alla bella marinara, io li porto come l'onda, come l'onda in mezzo al mar"


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Meno male siamo in fascia protetta...


 
Già meno male


----------



## Old lancillotto (20 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Come porti i capelli bella bionda?" "Io li porto alla bella marinara, io li porto come l'onda, come l'onda in mezzo al mar"


 
vome porti i peli vorrai dire


----------



## Old panarea (20 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> che dice di amarmi ed è sposato......
> 
> lo ammetto: non è il solito bugiardo, ha detto che anche lui si è innamorato di me ma non può lasciare la moglie xkè hanno 1 figlio di 8 anni e non se la sente di lasciarlo.
> 
> ...


ciao sono panarea ho letto qste poke righe ,io sono disperata xkè una come te mi ha frantumato una bella famiglia ti prego lascialo anadre da da sua moglie e i suoi bimbi non fare in modo ke loro soffrino come noi ti prego lascialo ! sono certa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ke troverai un uomo  libero ke ti renda felice baci panarea


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

panarea ha detto:


> ciao sono panarea ho letto qste poke righe ,io sono disperata xkè una come te mi ha frantumato una bella famiglia ti prego lascialo anadre da da sua moglie e i suoi bimbi non fare in modo ke loro soffrino come noi ti prego lascialo ! sono certa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
brava


----------



## Rebecca (21 Ottobre 2007)

panarea ha detto:


> ciao sono panarea ho letto qste poke righe ,io sono disperata xkè una come te mi ha frantumato una bella famiglia ti prego lascialo anadre da da sua moglie e i suoi bimbi non fare in modo ke loro soffrino come noi ti prego lascialo ! sono certa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Panarea, quando sono così... se non è lei è un'altra.
Certo che bisogna essere non troppo furbe (parlo per me) per mettersi in storie così, ma dire che le amanti frantumano belle famiglie... 
Non è l'accusa alle amanti di essere rovinafamiglie che mi impressiona, lo posso capire da parte di chi sta dall'altra parte... E' la "giustificazione" dei traditori...
Insomma, questi gigionano allegri con i piedi in due scarpe, si gongolano per l'harem, e poi non è nemmeno colpa loro ma dell'altra arpia che non lo _lascia andare dalle sua famiglia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Panarea, quando sono così... se non è lei è un'altra.
> Certo che bisogna essere non troppo furbe (parlo per me) per mettersi in storie così, ma dire che le amanti frantumano belle famiglie...
> Non è l'accusa alle amanti di essere rovinafamiglie che mi impressiona, lo posso capire da parte di chi sta dall'altra parte... E' la "giustificazione" dei traditori...
> Insomma, questi gigionano allegri con i piedi in due scarpe, si gongolano per l'harem, e poi non è nemmeno colpa loro ma dell'altra arpia che non lo _lascia andare dalle sua famiglia!
> ...


*questione di mercato.*

es.
un uomo vuole tradire e frantumare la sua famiglia..... si cerca un donna.

se le donne( parlo anche viceversa anche se succede meno spesso) non si rendono disponibili a frequentare un uomo con famiglia, figli o semplicemente sposato...
.... l'uomo ha come alternativa utile:
- stare con la moglie e cercare di risolvere i problemi qualora ce ne fossero
- separarsi, e dunque da ibero trova tutte le donne che vuole
- farlo con mano amica
- farlo con una pecora.

ci sarà sempre metà mondo che dice che le amanti sono delle rovina famiglie e metà mondo che dice che i mariti che si trovano e amanti sono dei roinafamiglie.

il cane che si morde la coda.

che sia l'amante che seduce, l'uomo che per primo divaga dalla coppia, che sia comunque si vuole....

.......è questione sempre di mercato.
da una parte si deve cominciare:
- dalle donne che non devono più andare con uomini sposati
- dagli uomini che non devono più tradire?


trovo molto più fattibile e semplice per l'indole intelligente che hanno molte donne che sia la donna per prima a farsi scrupolo e non si cerchi o non si trovi un uomo sposato tra le gambe.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> *questione di mercato.*
> 
> es.
> un uomo vuole tradire e frantumare la sua famiglia..... si cerca un donna.
> ...


 
per me è solo una questione di valori e basta


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*micia*

Perdona il ritardo nel rispondere, ma ho avuto un paio di giorni impegnati, salvo qualche post lampo.....

Dici che lui non è il solito bugiardo, e come sarebbero i bugiardi standard, non sono quelli che tradiscono la moglie, mentono per avere una tresca e dicono quasi sempre che non si separano perchè (sigh) hanno figli???
In cosa sarebbe diverso lui?
Quanto è affidabile in ciò che dice visto che il suo interesse è tenerti legata al suo carro (sei giovane, innamorata e disponibile, non è un tonto), Se fosse sincero come dici avrebbe affrontato la moglie e cercato di risolvere la loro eventuale crisi.
Ultima cosa, poco pregio hanno le cose che lui dice e quelle con le quali tu vorresti attestare la sua attendibilità; vuole che tu vada da lui... certo, così sei comoda a portata di mano e può coltivare la vostra tresca senza avere troppi impicci... 
Tu dovresti sradicarti dalle tue abitudini, andare in un città nuova con lui come unico riferimento, rischiare che la moglie lo scopra (e lo scoprirà, è nell'ordine delle cose) e tu ritrovarti sola, perchè lui ti mollerà, per cosa? Perchè tu sei innamorata e fai quello che lui dice? E credi che lui non lo sappia e non ne faccia conto? 
Guarda, non voglo, farti alcuna morale, ma sapendo come finiscono queste cose, evita di lasciare la tua città, quando dovesse capitare che lui dovrà affrontare il giro di vite della moglie, a te almeno resterà il tuo ambiente, i tuoi amici, un luogo dove ti riconosci!!!
Bruja


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> per me è solo una questione di valori e basta


 
si leo ma se vieni a parlare di valori( che condivido con te in toto) ci sarà il solito mezzo mondo che ti dirà che i valori non c'entrano nulla.


meglio parlare di pecore.... e di cani....credimi.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si leo ma se vieni a parlare di valori( che condivido con te in toto) ci sarà il solito mezzo mondo che ti dirà che i valori non c'entrano nulla.
> 
> 
> meglio parlare di pecore.... e di cani....credimi.


 
peggio per quel mezzo mondo, che devo dire??


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> *questione di mercato.*
> 
> es.
> un uomo vuole tradire e frantumare la sua famiglia..... si cerca un donna.
> ...


Purtroppo c'è un'altra categoria di traditori: QUELLI CHE MENTONO!

Nelle menzogne rientrano il:
- sono libero, ma sono semore in trasferta di lavoro e possiamo vederci solo quando rientra a casa per rifarma la valigia
- convivo, ma con amici e siamo d'accordo di non portarci amanti in casa per non rischiare di beccarci in situazioni imbarazzanti
- sono sposato, ma ormai siamo già separati in casa, dobbiamo solo definire cosa fare della casa.

In tutti questi ruoli poi "l'infingardo" gioca la carta compassionavole delle "difficoltà" che instilla nell'amante di turno il desiderio di rendersi disponibile. Se poi il rapporto nasce attraverso internet (chat, mail, forum, ....), ecco che si può creare un sentimento prima ancora di aver confermato lo stato sociale del fedifrago.

Il divertente è che spesso accade che se dopo mesi l'amante dice: 
"ma non mi avevi detto che eri sposato" "non ti avevo nemmeno detto di non esserlo"
"Ma mi evevi detto che ti stavi già separando" "lo so, ma per il bene dei bambini......."

Le balle si sprecano


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'è un'altra categoria di traditori: QUELLI CHE MENTONO!
> 
> Nelle menzogne rientrano il:
> - sono libero, ma sono semore in trasferta di lavoro e possiamo vederci solo quando rientra a casa per rifarma la valigia
> ...


 
si, lanci, confermo.
in questo caso è colpa del fedigrafo in caso lui dica balle, anche dell'amante nel caso lui dica che sono separati in casa etc.


balle in internet....si sprecano.
si va dal mentire sull'età( ho 30 anni e poi ti ritrovi davanti un pappaloso decrepito di 50 anni
allo stato sociale( sono single e poi è sposatissimo)
alla proe( non ho figli e invece eccome se ne hai)
al rapporto con la moglie quando poi confessa la fede al dito( siamo separati in casa e poi senti una telefonata tra loro due con tanto di cicci, cocca, amore, cara e bacione della buonanotte etc).


questi sono i casi più pietosi.
se erò si lascia ALL ISTANTE  il bugiardo appana lo si scopre...allora non si è in colpa, non si pecca.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'è un'altra categoria di traditori: QUELLI CHE MENTONO!
> 
> Nelle menzogne rientrano il:
> - sono libero, ma sono semore in trasferta di lavoro e possiamo vederci solo quando rientra a casa per rifarma la valigia
> ...


 
quella palla lì, giuro non l'avevo ancora sentita, neanche ai tempi dell'università....ma quanto sapete essere bastardi voi o, peggio, quanto sono foderati di prosciutto gli occhi di una donna innamorata?????????????
ma siamo davvero tanto imbecilli???


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> quella palla lì, giuro non l'avevo ancora sentita, neanche ai tempi dell'università....ma quanto sapete essere bastardi voi o, peggio, quanto sono foderati di prosciutto gli occhi di una donna innamorata?????????????
> ma siamo davvero tanto imbecilli???


 
di balle se ne sentono anche di peggio.

non è questione che noi donne innamorate non vediamo.

non ci fa comodo vedere.


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*C'è di peggio*



cat ha detto:


> di balle se ne sentono anche di peggio.
> 
> non è questione che noi donne innamorate non vediamo.
> 
> non ci fa comodo vedere.


Mi è stato riferito di uno che in chat abborda le donzelle e le coccola fino alla scopata (badate parlo di un docente universitario della Sapienza non di un incantona pollastre) e quando è arrivato allo scopo comincia ad inventarsi che lo hanno avvisato i carabinieri che è stato fatto un furto nella sua tenuta di Vattelaopesca, o che deve assolutamente andarenin tribunale per una deposizione, o che il collega di università è stato picchiato e derubato dei documenti e l'unica cosa che aveva era il tesserino di docenza e hanno chiamato lui perchè c'era il suo numero dentro al porta tessere.............. E' una cosa che è girata per le mail di Lycos per un certo periodo quindi chi me lo ha detto ha riferito il vero...
Addirittuta le "vittime" si parlavano e si riferivano le malefatte di questo tizio che nel giro di poche ore è sparito come nick....
Questo per dire che possono essere sposatissimi, persone insospettabili e di buona considerazione sociale ma dei mentecatti come pochi!
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> di balle se ne sentono anche di peggio.
> 
> non è questione che noi donne innamorate non vediamo.
> 
> non ci fa comodo vedere.


....non credo davvero che siamo così masochiste, dai....puoi vedere e decidere di giocartela lo stesso....ed è un conto...ma molto spesso siamo.....anzi, sono, davvero cecatelle....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, lanci, confermo.
> in questo caso è colpa del fedigrafo in caso lui dica balle, anche dell'amante nel caso lui dica che sono separati in casa etc.
> 
> 
> ...


 
no no io ho 34 anni e la foto dell'avatar è la mia ha ah


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no no io ho 34 anni e la foto dell'avatar è la mia ha ah


scusa non richiesta....accusa manifesta............maddai lo sappiamo che sei tu...
mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> di balle se ne sentono anche di peggio.
> 
> non è questione che noi donne innamorate non vediamo.
> 
> *non ci fa comodo vedere*.


 
Questo è quello che penso anch'io, anche se la cosa assurda è che guardando la situazioe a freddo da esterno ti chiedi "ma cosa hanno da prenderci in quella situazione di così irrinunciabile??"

A questo non ho mai trovato risposta


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Questo è quello che penso anch'io, anche se la cosa assurda è che guardando la situazioe a freddo da esterno ti chiedi "ma cosa hanno da prenderci in quella situazione di così irrinunciabile??"
> 
> A questo non ho mai trovato risposta


....il vivere.........


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> scusa non richiesta....accusa manifesta............maddai lo sappiamo che sei tu...
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm


 
ma guarda che è vero che su inernet sia facile imbrogliare.
io sono onesto e sono quello che sono punto


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone73*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma guarda che è vero che su inernet sia facile imbrogliare.
> io sono onesto e sono quello che sono punto


Proprio per questo è inutile che lo rimarchi.... tu hai chiaramente dimostrato di essere quello che sei.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....il vivere.........


scrivi come .............mr. perfect........

Il vivere??? TU chiemi vivere il donare la tua esistenza ad un uomo che ti mente e tu sei talmente innamorata da non vederlo, quando intorno a te tutti lo confermano???

Non stiamo parlando si MOZART che lo potevi amare solo per il fatto che era un genio, parliamo di omuncoli senza palle che vivono di sotterfugi mentendo persino a se stessi "un giorno vedrai che vivremo insieme......", se questo me lo chiami vivere.........


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma guarda che è vero che su inernet sia facile imbrogliare.
> io sono onesto e sono quello che sono punto


 
e cosa SEI????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e cosa SEI????


 
certo, chi e cosa sono


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> scrivi come .............mr. perfect........
> 
> Il vivere??? TU chiemi vivere il donare la tua esistenza ad un uomo che ti mente e tu sei talmente innamorata da non vederlo, quando intorno a te tutti lo confermano???
> 
> Non stiamo parlando si MOZART che lo potevi amare solo per il fatto che era un genio, parliamo di omuncoli senza palle che vivono di sotterfugi mentendo persino a se stessi "un giorno vedrai che vivremo insieme......", se questo me lo chiami vivere.........


 
btaco sono d'accordo


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> scrivi come .............mr. perfect........
> 
> Il vivere??? TU chiemi vivere il donare la tua esistenza ad un uomo che ti mente e tu sei talmente innamorata da non vederlo, quando intorno a te tutti lo confermano???
> 
> Non stiamo parlando si MOZART che lo potevi amare solo per il fatto che era un genio, parliamo di omuncoli senza palle che vivono di sotterfugi mentendo persino a se stessi "un giorno vedrai che vivremo insieme......", se questo me lo chiami vivere.........


....quando ami una persona.....sei anche un po' egoista...anche se sai che non potrai mai averla.....ti interessa godere dei bei momenti che puoi trascorrere con lei.....ovvio che ci stai male anche dopo.....ma anche quello è vivere......


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....quando ami una persona.....sei anche un po' egoista...anche se sai che non potrai mai averla.....ti interessa godere dei bei momenti che puoi trascorrere con lei.....ovvio che ci stai male anche dopo.....ma anche quello è vivere......


certo ma lacosa è reciproca, che esistono a fare le coppie??? percè si sta insieme ??per dare e ricevere


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, chi e cosa sono


La mia era solo una battuta scherzosa, ma sono contento che tu abbia le idee chiare, sono troppe le persone che sono convinte di saper stare al mondo e poi crollano davanti alla moglie che li scopre con il dito nella marmellata!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....quando ami una persona.....sei anche un po' egoista...anche se sai che non potrai mai averla.....ti interessa godere dei bei momenti che puoi trascorrere con lei.....ovvio che ci stai male anche dopo.....ma anche quello è vivere......


 
Il problema qui non sono i bei momenti che puoi avere con chiunque tu possa amare, ma se davvero puoi amare chi di mente, chi non ti stima (perchè non ti considera all'altezza della verità), chi non ti ama (perchè non lascerebbe mai la moglie per te), chi ti ha ingannato (mentendoti per averti la prma volta), chi...

Insomma non vogli oscrivere fino a domani mattina, ma gli uomini che conquistano con l'inganno sono la maggior parte, come puoi pensare che sia VIVERE stare legati ad un personaggio simile......


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> La mia era solo una battuta scherzosa, ma sono contento che tu abbia le idee chiare, sono troppe le persone che sono convinte di saper stare al mondo e poi crollano davanti alla moglie che li scopre con il dito nella marmellata!!!!!


infatti è così. debolezza di fondo per queste persone


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo ma lacosa è reciproca, che esistono a fare le coppie??? percè si sta insieme ??per dare e ricevere


beh....ammetterai che la coppia in cui lui/lei è già impegnato/a è un po' anomala come coppia....mancano i fondamentali...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> beh....ammetterai che la coppia in cui lui/lei è già impegnato/a è un po' anomala come coppia....mancano i fondamentali...


 
ti riferisci ai coniugi?? se mnca i fondamentali, ne discutono e magari divorziano e poi fanno ciò che vogliono


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti riferisci ai coniugi?? se mnca i fondamentali, ne discutono e magari divorziano e poi fanno ciò che vogliono


volevo dire che è vero, si sta insieme per dare e ricevere, forse più una cosa che 'altra, chissà, è questione di percentuali.....ma una coppia "clandestina"(passami l'espressione) è una coppia anomala per definizione, perchè nella maggior parte dei casi mancano i fondamentali della coppia...non c'è comunanza di idee, voglia di realizzare insieme dei risultati...o semplicemente non si può fare...specialmente se una delle parti in causa non intende ritornare single.....o non PUO' lasciare il compgno/la compagna ufficiale


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> volevo dire che è vero, si sta insieme per dare e ricevere, forse più una cosa che 'altra, chissà, è questione di percentuali.....ma una coppia "clandestina"(passami l'espressione) è una coppia anomala per definizione, perchè nella maggior parte dei casi mancano i fondamentali della coppia...non c'è comunanza di idee, voglia di realizzare insieme dei risultati...o semplicemente non si può fare...specialmente se una delle parti in causa non intende ritornare single.....o non PUO' lasciare il compgno/la compagna ufficiale


 
sarà ,ma queste storie clandestine alla fine le vedo basate solo sul sesso. 
da parte di lui perchè sbava per una più giovane (è un classico), da parte di lei per carenze affettive, insicurezze, ed incapacità di trovare un bel ragazzo che la faccia divertire in ogni senso


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sarà ,ma queste storie clandestine alla fine le vedo basate solo sul sesso.
> da parte di lui perchè sbava per una più giovane (è un classico), da parte di lei per carenze affettive, insicurezze, ed incapacità di trovare un bel ragazzo che la faccia divertire in ogni senso


...leone, scusa, ma per carenze mie io la tua storia non la conosco.....ma non è che sei scottato  da esperienze personali recenti e parli così per questo?????


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sarà ,ma queste storie clandestine alla fine le vedo basate solo sul sesso.
> da parte di lui perchè sbava per una più giovane (è un classico), da parte di lei per carenze affettive, insicurezze, ed incapacità di trovare un bel ragazzo che la faccia divertire in ogni senso


Sinceramente qui io dividerei il traditore seriale, da quello occasionale, o da quello episodico.

In effetti non tutti mentono, magari perdono il senso della realtà, o si ritrovano a vivere una storia che non ha senso di esistere, ma qualcuno ONESTO che davvero si innamora c'è.

Non parlo di me, sarebbe troppo scontato, la psicologicamente può accadere che un uomo di una certa età possa innamorarsi di una più giovane anche solo per il fatto che "si sente già vecchio" e "l'immaturità" della ragazza diventa una iniezione di giovinezza che fa sballare......... Sono casì comunque rari


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ...leone, scusa, ma per carenze mie io la tua storia non la conosco.....ma non è che sei scottato da esperienze personali recenti e parli così per questo?????


 
no la mia storia non centra, cercavo solo di capire questi comportamenti


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sinceramente qui io dividerei il traditore seriale, da quello occasionale, o da quello episodico.
> 
> In effetti non tutti mentono, magari perdono il senso della realtà, o si ritrovano a vivere una storia che non ha senso di esistere, ma qualcuno ONESTO che davvero si innamora c'è.
> 
> Non parlo di me, sarebbe troppo scontato, la psicologicamente può accadere che un uomo di una certa età possa innamorarsi di una più giovane anche solo per il fatto che "si sente già vecchio" e "l'immaturità" della ragazza diventa una iniezione di giovinezza che fa sballare......... Sono casì comunque rari


 
si ma tu credi che questo sia innamoramento oppure infatuazione anche importante??innamoramento mi pare un po eccessivo


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sinceramente qui io dividerei il traditore seriale, da quello occasionale, o da quello episodico.
> 
> In effetti non tutti mentono, magari perdono il senso della realtà, o si ritrovano a vivere una storia che non ha senso di esistere, ma qualcuno ONESTO che davvero si innamora c'è.
> 
> Non parlo di me, sarebbe troppo scontato, la psicologicamente può accadere che un uomo di una certa età possa innamorarsi di una più giovane anche solo per il fatto che "si sente già vecchio" e "l'immaturità" della ragazza diventa una iniezione di giovinezza che fa sballare......... Sono casì comunque rari


 
secondo te la traditrice seriale può essere una ninfomane o sessodipendente??
e che in cosa differisce da quella occasionale???


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> secondo te la traditrice seriale può essere una ninfomane o sessodipendente??
> e che in cosa differisce da quella occasionale???


Un traditore occasionale solitamente non frequenta posti dove si fanno incontri, è più soggetto a storie durature, e raramente sovrappone più storie nello stesso periodo.

Il traditore seriale invece è uno sempre in caccia, le relazioni durano poco e spesso ne ha più di una nel medesimo periodo. Quando chiude una storia, qualcuno ne ha già preso il posto.

Ninfomania o sessodipendenza sono patologie, poco c'entrano con il tradimento, quelle situazioni sono tali che uno/a fa sesso anche con persone sconosciute perchè sentono il bisogno di avere un rapporto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si ma tu credi che questo sia innamoramento oppure infatuazione anche importante??innamoramento mi pare un po eccessivo


 
Infatuazione ed innamoramento sono due cose ben diverse.

Un innamoramento è tale quando ti cambia anche la chimica interna, senti che una persona ti manca ogni volta che non è presente, anche se l'hai appena lasciata, un innamoramento non richiede il rapporto sessuale, ti basta stare vicino o in contatto con la persona, il sesso è un materialismo di cui puoi fare a meno.

L'infatuazione invece ha similitudini con l'innamoramento, ma molto più SOFT, mentre il sesso è una componente fondamentale. Non puoi incotrare una persona di cui sei infatuato e pensare di non farci nulla.

Almeno questo è il mio modesto parere


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Infatuazione ed innamoramento sono due cose ben diverse.
> 
> Un innamoramento è tale quando ti cambia anche la chimica interna, senti che una persona ti manca ogni volta che non è presente, anche se l'hai appena lasciata, un innamoramento non richiede il rapporto sessuale, ti basta stare vicino o in contatto con la persona, il sesso è un materialismo di cui puoi fare a meno.
> 
> ...


interessante questo scambio di idee.....quasi quasi prendo appunti


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Un traditore occasionale solitamente non frequenta posti dove si fanno incontri, è più soggetto a storie durature, e raramente sovrappone più storie nello stesso periodo.
> 
> Il traditore seriale invece è uno sempre in caccia, le relazioni durano poco e spesso ne ha più di una nel medesimo periodo. Quando chiude una storia, qualcuno ne ha già preso il posto.
> 
> Ninfomania o sessodipendenza sono patologie, poco c'entrano con il tradimento, quelle situazioni sono tali che uno/a fa sesso anche con persone sconosciute perchè sentono il bisogno di avere un rapporto.


 
allora io ho beccato una che è sta in mezzo boh??


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Infatuazione ed innamoramento sono due cose ben diverse.
> 
> Un innamoramento è tale quando ti cambia anche la chimica interna, senti che una persona ti manca ogni volta che non è presente, anche se l'hai appena lasciata, un innamoramento non richiede il rapporto sessuale, ti basta stare vicino o in contatto con la persona, il sesso è un materialismo di cui puoi fare a meno.
> 
> ...


 
ma allora una storia basata sull' innamoramento ma che di fatto è un infatuzione perhcè basata sul sesso,  dura non molto tempo perchè prima o poi , suoerta la grande passione inziale, cala il desiderio, ci si stufam subentrano i problemiche l'infatuazione non fa notare ecc


----------



## fede (21 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'è un'altra categoria di traditori: QUELLI CHE MENTONO!


Non mi è chiaro. Ci sono traditori che non mentono?
Per come la vedo io, la menzogna è comunque parte sostanziale di un tradimento.


----------



## Old MAGACIRCE (21 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro. Ci sono traditori che non mentono?
> Per come la vedo io, la menzogna è comunque parte sostanziale di un tradimento.


IL TRADIMENTO NN HA SENSO D'ESSERE SENZA MENZOGNE....


----------



## Old SarahM. (21 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> IL TRADIMENTO NN HA SENSO D'ESSERE SENZA MENZOGNE....


OT: Maga Circe, come contrasta il tuo conturbante nick con il rabbit tenerone che hai come avatar!


----------



## Old Angel (21 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro. Ci sono traditori che non mentono?
> Per come la vedo io, la menzogna è comunque parte sostanziale di un tradimento.


Nel senso che mentono anche all'amante, cosa che secondo me capita nel 99% dei casi, a causa della tipologia del rapporto, ma loro se la contano che è vero amore e che lui/lei si è aperto totalmente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## fede (21 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Nel senso che mentono anche all'amante, cosa che secondo me capita nel 99% dei casi, a causa della tipologia del rapporto, ma loro se la contano che è vero amore e che lui/lei si è aperto totalmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io arrotonderei al 100%, proprio a causa della tipologia del rapporto, come dici.
Sono situazioni di equilibrio precario e le bugie diventano indispensabili puntelli.
Certo, poi uno, dall'altra parte, se la racconta come vuole... o come può.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro. Ci sono traditori che non mentono?
> Per come la vedo io, la menzogna è comunque parte sostanziale di un tradimento.


 
certo, anci già il tradimento è una menzogna, un inganno


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> IL TRADIMENTO NN HA SENSO D'ESSERE SENZA MENZOGNE....


 
appunto, una bella vigliaccata


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Nel senso che mentono anche all'amante, cosa che secondo me capita nel 99% dei casi, a causa della tipologia del rapporto, ma loro se la contano che è vero amore e che lui/lei si è aperto totalmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si si le solite stronzate


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma guarda che è vero che su inernet sia facile imbrogliare.
> io sono onesto e sono quello che sono punto


cioè?
uno che mette l'avambraccio per far vedere un abbozzo di muscoli e un tatuaggio ... cosa o chi é?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> cioè?
> uno che mette l'avambraccio per far vedere un abbozzo di muscoli e un tatuaggio ... cosa o chi é?


 
è vietato?? sei un po prevenuto,  credi di poter dare giudizi in base ad una foto???hai davvero la presunzione di consocree la gente in questi modo?? pensa pure che sono un buffone, sai quanto me ne frega dei tuoi giudizi. se la pensassi come te direi che tu ti vergogni di te stesso


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è vietato?? sei un po prevenuto, credi di poter dare giudizi in base ad una foto???hai davvero la presunzione di consocree la gente in questi modo?? pensa pure che sono un buffone, sai quanto me ne frega dei tuoi giudizi. se la pensassi come te direi che tu ti vergogni di te stesso


fai un po' una foto alle tue mani... non ci avevo fatto caso prima, ma hai delle belle mani (almeno sembra, dalla foto)


----------



## cat (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è vietato?? sei un po prevenuto, credi di poter dare giudizi in base ad una foto???hai davvero la presunzione di consocree la gente in questi modo?? pensa pure che sono un buffone, sai quanto me ne frega dei tuoi giudizi. se la pensassi come te direi che tu ti vergogni di te stesso


 
è una bellissima foto leone.
tu mostri il braccio con il tatuaggio e la mano( ha ragione anna, è molto bella), altri mostrano il viso, altri l'intera figura, altri il culo.


non si giudica una persona dalla foto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro. Ci sono traditori che non mentono?
> Per come la vedo io, la menzogna è comunque parte sostanziale di un tradimento.


 
Un conto è mentire al coniuge, un altro discorso è mentire all'amante con le promesse "mi separo e mettiamo su famiglia"


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

MAGACIRCE ha detto:


> IL TRADIMENTO NN HA SENSO D'ESSERE SENZA MENZOGNE....


ribadisco anche a te il concetto, non si parlava di essere sinceri qui, ma del fatto che alcune amanti credono alle promesse che le vengono fatte.

E' nell'ordine delle cose che per tradire devi mentire al coniuge, ma chi promette una sicura separazione e una nuova vita, mente anche all'amate che quasi sempre si beve questa storia.... e gli anni passano.......

io spero di non doverli passare a riptere questo concetto


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Nel senso che mentono anche all'amante, cosa che secondo me capita nel 99% dei casi, a causa della tipologia del rapporto, ma loro se la contano che è vero amore e che lui/lei si è aperto totalmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie....... finalmente qualcuno che ha capito......


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E' nell'ordine delle cose che per tradire devi mentire al coniuge


perchè nell'ordine delle cose? Perché non dirlo invece?


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Io arrotonderei al 100%, proprio a causa della tipologia del rapporto, come dici.
> Sono situazioni di equilibrio precario e le bugie diventano indispensabili puntelli.
> Certo, poi uno, dall'altra parte, se la racconta come vuole... o come può.


Non esiste mai il 100%, anche perchè ci sono pure i traditori che calpestano tutto e tutti e non hanno motivo di mentire "se ti sta bene è così, se no te ne puoi pure andare......" tipico dei traditori seriali.......

La menzogna ha un peso, costa più della verità perchè devi imprimerla nella mente dato che è differente, ecco che se un può, non mente. La menzogna è usata al solo scopo di prolungare una situazione di comodo che diversamente sarebbe già finita


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> fai un po' una foto alle tue mani... non ci avevo fatto caso prima, ma hai delle belle mani (almeno sembra, dalla foto)


 
pure la mani adesso? ah ah qui un pezzo alla volta tanto vale che metta la foto intera  

	
	
		
		
	


	





molte ragazze mi hanno detto anche questo
oltre al resto ovviamente
compresa l'ultima s.....a  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che poi se ne andata  con uno meno "armato" di me bah???
ste donne


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non esiste mai il 100%, anche perchè ci sono pure i traditori che calpestano tutto e tutti e non hanno motivo di mentire "se ti sta bene è così, se no te ne puoi pure andare......" tipico dei traditori seriali.......
> 
> La menzogna ha un peso, costa più della verità perchè devi imprimerla nella mente dato che è differente, ecco che se un può, non mente. *La menzogna è usata al solo scopo di prolungare una situazione di comodo che diversamente sarebbe già finita*


Condivido.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> è una bellissima foto leone.
> tu mostri il braccio con il tatuaggio e la mano( ha ragione anna, è molto bella), altri mostrano il viso, altri l'intera figura, *altri il culo*.
> 
> 
> non si giudica una persona dalla foto.


 
Nel senso che hanno la faccia come il culo????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non esiste mai il 100%, anche perchè ci sono pure i traditori che calpestano tutto e tutti e non hanno motivo di mentire "se ti sta bene è così, se no te ne puoi pure andare......" tipico dei traditori seriali.......
> 
> La menzogna ha un peso, costa più della verità perchè devi imprimerla nella mente dato che è differente, ecco che se un può, non mente. La menzogna è usata al solo scopo di prolungare una situazione di comodo che diversamente sarebbe già finita


 
sono d'accordo, la menzogna anche in campo sentimentale  però è attuata  da essere davevro spregevoli


----------



## Old Leone 73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Nel senso che hanno la faccia come il culo????


molti si


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> perchè nell'ordine delle cose? Perché non dirlo invece?


 
Io l'ho detto, già subito dopo il primo mese, a domanda diretta ho dato risposta sincera, ma questo non è ne la normalità, ne una situazione che può reggere.

Lasciando stare il mio caso personale che sottolineo diverso non perchè diverso è il mio tradimento, ma perchè non è nato perchè c'era una persona particolare, c'è stato perchè in quel momento io ero in uno stato particolare.

Per parlare di tradimento in senso generico, il PEPE della relazione è dato principalmente dal fatto che è nascosto e segreto. Solitamente gli uomini che hanno un amante, hanno anche degli amici a cui raccontarlo (io non l'ho raccontato neanche agli amici più fidati) perchè questo stato di segretezza crea un fascino troppo grande perchè non raccontarlo. Il sentire i commenti o le domande delgi amici aumenta ancor di più la tua sensazione di MASCHIO, di conquistatore, sopratuttto se poi l'amante in questione puoi venderla come "difficile" da conquistare perchè:
- bella
- intelligente
- giovane
- ricca
- indipendente

tutti questi elementi sono fondamentali per dare al traditore un senso di appagamento. Il rendere noto la cosa alla moglie smonta tutto.

Non per niente l'amante è molto corteggiata fino a quando la moglie non lo scopre, non appena la moglie ne è messa al corrente, cambiano tutti i presupposti, anche l'amante diventa una palla al piede, non è più "il grande amore", ma una scopata con una donna "bella, intelligente, giovane, ricca e/o indipendente"


----------



## fede (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Un conto è mentire al coniuge, un altro discorso è mentire all'amante con le promesse "mi separo e mettiamo su famiglia"


Ma se anche non c'è questa promessa/balla, ce ne saranno di sicuro altre, perchè per tenere in piedi una "doppia vita", per tenersi buona l'amante, bisogna fare comunque "l'illusionista", non si può non mentire. Non credi?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> una scopata con una donna "bella, intelligente, giovane, ricca e/o indipendente"


Caratteristiche che la moglie non ha? 

ps concordo sulla segretezza, anche se mi sembra talmente infantile...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Ma se anche non c'è questa promessa/balla, ce ne saranno di sicuro altre, perchè per tenere in piedi una "doppia vita", per tenersi buona l'amante, bisogna fare comunque "l'illusionista", non si può non mentire. Non credi?


Certo che ce ne vuole di energia eh... una doppia vita, due donne che ti stressano per motivi diversi (o per gli stessi?), poi bisogna lavorare, dormire, mangiare, vedere gli amici, ci sono i figli... no no troppo faticoso...


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, la menzogna anche in campo sentimentale però è attuata da essere davevro spregevoli


La menzogna è sempre una brutta cosa, purtroppo a volte le bugie sono necessarie e non sempre solo per salvarsi il culo/faccia, ma anche per salvare il destinatario della menzogna.

So che con questa affermazione ora mi tiro addosso le ire di mezzo forum, ma ci sono bugie che aiutano a diluire una situazione troppo concentrata e densa che porterebbe solo troppa sofferenza.

Ti faccio un esempio.

Se ti innamori di una persona "sbagliata" e per sbagliata intendo tutti quei rapporti impossibili (troppo giovane, immatura, figlia di amici intimi, con rapporti troppo legati al lavoro o a tua moglie, ecc) e ti rendi conto che anche lei si è persa per te, tu puoi cedere alla passione oppure troncare sul nascere. In questa seconda ipotesi tu puoi applicare una decisione razionale di non proseguire, ma questo lascerà a lei lo stato di innamoramento e continuerà a cercarti.

Di fronte ad una simile situazione tu puoi scentemente mentire, e assumere un atteggiamento "bastardo" perchè lei possa perdere la stima nei tuoi confronti, ma così facendo la liberi dalla tua dipendenza. Queste sono menzogne come puoi ben capire, ma sono utili e non credo tu possa dare del meschino o spregevole a chi ne ha fatto uso


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Ma se anche non c'è questa promessa/balla, ce ne saranno di sicuro altre, perchè per tenere in piedi una "doppia vita", per tenersi buona l'amante, bisogna fare comunque "l'illusionista", non si può non mentire. Non credi?


No, non serve mentire se entrambi hanno lo stesso obiettivo, se l'essere amanti è motivato dalle stesse intenzioni.

Nei rapporti in cui entrambi gli amanti sono sposati, può essere che nessuno dei due realmente voglia separarsi, oppure ci sono single che non vorrebbero mai rinunciare a quello stato. In questi casi la menzogna non serve, anzi, proprio vero il contrario


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Di fronte ad una simile situazione tu puoi scentemente mentire, e assumere un atteggiamento "bastardo" perchè lei possa perdere la stima nei tuoi confronti, ma così facendo la liberi dalla tua dipendenza. Queste sono menzogne come puoi ben capire, ma sono utili e non credo tu possa dare del meschino o spregevole a chi ne ha fatto uso


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Caratteristiche che la moglie non ha?
> 
> ps concordo sulla segretezza, anche se mi sembra talmente infantile...


Il paradosso è che spesso la moglie è migliore dell'amante, ma un maschio non potrà mai ammetterlo.......

Sul fatto che sia infantile sono d'accordo, infatti ho litigato spesso con mia moglie perchè lei continuava a pensare che la mia storia avesse perso di interesse per il fatto che l'avevo resa nota, io invece stavo solo facendo un percorso COSTOSO e PESANTE per entrambi e non era la segretezza che ne cambiava il significato, però è comprovato da molte situazione come la segretezza dia alla relazione un valore esponenziale


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


 
Perchè non sei d'accordo??

Hai mai provato ad avere vicino una persona perdutamente innamorata di te che pende solo dalle tue labbra, che ti basterebbe schioccare le dita per farle fare ciò che vuoi, e renderti conto che NON PUOI approffitarne??

Per farti un esempio inverso io sono rimasto innamorato per 4 anni di una ragazza che avrebbe potuto far di me ogni cosa, se avesse fatto qualcosa di sgradevole, me ne sarei liberato prima.......

Ma dimmi il tuo pensiero


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sul fatto che sia infantile sono d'accordo, infatti ho litigato spesso con mia moglie perchè lei continuava a pensare che la mia storia avesse perso di interesse per il fatto che l'avevo resa nota, io invece stavo solo facendo un percorso COSTOSO e PESANTE per entrambi e non era la segretezza che ne cambiava il significato, però è comprovato da molte situazione come la segretezza dia alla relazione un valore esponenziale


Credo che il voler condividere anche un'esperienza dolorosa come un tradimento sia un segnale di maturità. Per questo la segretezza la vedo infantile. Così come il senso di rabbia o di impotenza, non so, però quella cosa che porta il traditore a maltrattare il tradito... Ho sempre pensato che l'amore, l'innamoramento, portasse a una rinascita...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Ottobre 2007)

micia ha detto:


> che dice di amarmi ed è sposato......
> 
> lo ammetto: non è il solito bugiardo, ha detto che anche lui si è innamorato di me ma non può lasciare la moglie xkè hanno 1 figlio di 8 anni e non se la sente di lasciarlo.
> 
> ...


... certa-_mente_... non è il solito bugiardo... perché non è _il solito_ bugiardo?... ovvia-_mente_ perché dice di amarti ma, altrettanto ovvia-_mente_, ha famiglia e ovvia-_mente_ non si può di certo _pre_-tendere che lui lasci la sua famiglia per te... _non se la sente_... ovvia-_mente_... il trionfo dell'_ovvio_... l'apologia dell'_ipo_-crisia...  

... mi cadono le braccia... _ovvia_-mente...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il trionfo dell'_ovvio_... l'apologia dell'_ipo_-crisia...  [/SIZE]
> 
> ... mi cadono le braccia... _ovvia_-mente...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Perchè non sei d'accordo??
> 
> Hai mai provato ad avere vicino una persona perdutamente innamorata di te che pende solo dalle tue labbra, che ti basterebbe schioccare le dita per farle fare ciò che vuoi, e renderti conto che NON PUOI approffitarne??
> 
> ...



Mai approfittato di nessuno, non ce la faccio... Forse per questo sono sempre rimasta amica dei miei ex. C'ho il perdono facile...


----------



## fede (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> No, non serve mentire se entrambi hanno lo stesso obiettivo, se l'essere amanti è motivato dalle stesse intenzioni.
> 
> Nei rapporti in cui entrambi gli amanti sono sposati, può essere che nessuno dei due realmente voglia separarsi, oppure ci sono single che non vorrebbero mai rinunciare a quello stato. In questi casi la menzogna non serve, anzi, proprio vero il contrario


Io penso invece che, anche in questi casi, sia comunque dura mettere da parte amor proprio e orgoglio, e che ci sia sempre qualcuno che, prima o poi, sposta l'obiettivo e comincia ad avanzare richieste. Anche solo di maggiore presenza o attenzione.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai approfittato di nessuno, non ce la faccio... Forse per questo sono sempre rimasta amica dei miei ex. C'ho il perdono facile...


Non ti ho chiesto se hai approffittato di qualcuno, ma perchè non sei d'accordo che una "menzogna" di quel tipo da me descritta, non ti tolga dalla situazione di meschinità.

Se decidi di non tradire, ma non vuoi che qualcuno viva per te un sentimento che non vuoi/puoi ricambiare, trovo sia un sacrificio enorme mostrarsi ORRENDI per allontanare la persona che ti ama. 

Siamo talmente pieni di noi, del nostro EGO che abbruttirci per una giusta causa, pur rientrando tra le menzogne, sia un gesto encomiabile


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Io penso invece che, anche in questi casi, sia comunque dura mettere da parte amor proprio e orgoglio, e che ci sia sempre qualcuno che, prima o poi, sposta l'obiettivo e comincia ad avanzare richieste. Anche solo di maggiore presenza o attenzione.


Dimentichi l'egoismo umano....

Ci sono molte realtà famigliari in cui vivi benessere e agi ai quali dovresti rinunciare per rimetterti un gioco in una situazione che ti vede penalizzato in partenza. Ti faccio un esempio tipo:

Due coppie.
La prima delle due (coppia A), persone sposate da diversi anni, lui imprenditore (A1), buono stato sociale, capitali che gli hanno permesso di avviare un'azienda che rende molto, famiglia benestante con moglie (A2) che ha un lavoro, è auto sufficiente, ma può spendersi addosso tutto lo stipendio perchè tutta la conduzuoine famigliare è a suo carico. Bella casa, bella macchina, viaggi, amici, ottimo stato sociale.

La secondo coppia (coppia B) invece parliamo di una situazione dove l'andamento famigliare è garantito dal lavoro di entrambi, lui (B1) lavora come impiegato, ha un buon reddito, ma stanno ancora pagando il mutuo della casa. Lei (B2) invece, dopo aver messo al mondo due bambini, è tornata a fare la commessa perchè ha la madre che le cura i figli.

Se B1 e A2 diventano amanti e decidono di mettersi insieme succede che:
A2 deve mettere tutto lo stipendio in casa, la casa la devono acquistare e non potrà avere la villa che aveva prima, ne l'auto e i viaggi saranno limitati, inoltre dei figli con B1 sarebbero i suoi primi figli, ma B1 dovrebbe dividere le sue attenzioni anche con quelli avuti da B2. B2 invece dovrebbe uscire di casa perchè la casa rimarrebbe alla moglie e dovrebbe passare gli alimenti per i figli rinunciando ad una parte considerevole del suo stupendio.

Di fronte a simili decisioni, secondo te quante persone si separerebbero per CORONARE UN SOGNO D'AMORE?????


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> trovo sia un sacrificio enorme mostrarsi ORRENDI per allontanare la persona che ti ama.
> 
> Siamo talmente pieni di noi, del nostro EGO che abbruttirci per una giusta causa, pur rientrando tra le menzogne, sia un gesto encomiabile


Ecco, su questo NON sono d'accordo. Vuol dire mostrare una parte FINTA di se stessi. Perché poi voler allontanare? Per me significa chiudersi all'amore, comunque. Sempre se quello che c'è dall'altra parte è amore davvero.

ps poi sacrificarsi per una persona che non si ama... perché mai?


----------



## fede (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dimentichi l'egoismo umano....
> 
> Ci sono molte realtà famigliari in cui vivi benessere e agi ai quali dovresti rinunciare per rimetterti un gioco in una situazione che ti vede penalizzato in partenza. Ti faccio un esempio tipo:
> 
> ...


Certo, ma io non intendevo riferirmi a chi ambisce a coronare il sogno d'amore previa necessaria separazione, e non a caso ho specificato che le richieste possono essere anche solo di maggiore presenza e attenzione.
In ogni caso, a mio avviso, le frottole dirette all'amante non possono mancare, a meno che non si voglia chiudere il rapporto.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> In ogni caso, a mio avviso, le frottole dirette all'amante non possono mancare, a meno che non si voglia chiudere il rapporto.


No no scusate, non ci sono. Ma perché mentire all'amante? Ma perché per forza una donna non potrebbe accettare di essere solamente amante e non moglie? E' politicamente scorretto? Mah...


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*condivido*



fede ha detto:


> Certo, ma io non intendevo riferirmi a chi ambisce a coronare il sogno d'amore previa necessaria separazione, e non a caso ho specificato che le richieste possono essere anche solo di maggiore presenza e attenzione.
> In ogni caso, a mio avviso, le frottole dirette all'amante non possono mancare, a meno che non si voglia chiudere il rapporto.


 

Credo anch'io che sia fisiologico che l'amante sia comunque destinatario/a di menzogne, perfino il fatto che si racconti come stanno le cose a casa o come avrebbero potuto essere se si foisse stati liberi sono infarcite di menzogne, non malevole, non incarognite, ma menzogne utopistiche in cui entrambi gli amanti se la raccontano.... un amore clandestino vive anche di quello.
D'altronde perfino chi fin da subito dice che mai potrebbe accarezzare l'idea di separarsi può essere certo che dall'altra parte non ci sia sotto sotto il sogno/speranza che invece accada o anche solo che l'altro/a lo desideri in cuor suo, cosa che sarebbe vista come una vittoria morale..... è una normale forma di agonismo che si instaura fra amante e coniuge.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco, su questo NON sono d'accordo. Vuol dire mostrare una parte FINTA di se stessi. Perché poi voler allontanare? Per me significa chiudersi all'amore, comunque. Sempre se quello che c'è dall'altra parte è amore davvero.
> 
> ps poi sacrificarsi per una persona che non si ama... perché mai?


Ho fatto un esempio dove ho citato "amori impossibili" nel senso, figlia di un amico, lontana parente, amica di tua moglie, moglie di un tuo amico.......

In casi simili puoi decidere di non cedere alla passione.......


----------



## Old camilla (22 Ottobre 2007)

*facile....*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no scusate, non ci sono. Ma perché mentire all'amante? Ma perché per forza una donna non potrebbe accettare di essere solamente amante e non moglie? E' politicamente scorretto? Mah...


perchè parti con l'essere amantee ti ritrovi poi a voler diventare sua moglie (intendo compagna ufficiale), da quel momento sono guai e soprattutto bugie!!!!
diverso il discorso se non si è sentimentalmente coinvolti, in questo caso non penso ci sia bisogno di mentire....


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> perchè parti con l'essere amantee ti ritrovi poi a voler diventare sua moglie (intendo compagna ufficiale), da quel momento sono guai e soprattutto bugie!!!!
> diverso il discorso se non si è sentimentalmente coinvolti, in questo caso non penso ci sia bisogno di mentire....


Ah ho capito, per essere sentimentalmente coinvolti bisogna credere che lasci la moglie e si metta con l'amante. Quindi la clandestinità, la passione ecc.ecc. tutte tattiche?


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Certo, ma io non intendevo riferirmi a chi ambisce a coronare il sogno d'amore previa necessaria separazione, e non a caso ho specificato che le richieste possono essere anche solo di maggiore presenza e attenzione.
> In ogni caso, a mio avviso, le frottole dirette all'amante non possono mancare, a meno che non si voglia chiudere il rapporto.


 
Nel momento in cui sei innamorato, ovvero nel culmine della passione, non hai motivo di mentire. Non conosco le tue esperienze, ma io conosco persone che non hanno dovuto farlo.

Ovvio che in questo va precisato che esistono persone che mentono a prescindere, quindi mentono anche all'amante, ma nel caso di persone solitamente "sincere", hanno il desiderio/necessità di riposarsi e la bugia non lo può essere


----------



## Old camilla (22 Ottobre 2007)

*scusa....*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah ho capito, per essere sentimentalmente coinvolti bisogna credere che lasci la moglie e si metta con l'amante. Quindi la clandestinità, la passione ecc.ecc. tutte tattiche?


....ma non mi è chiaro....cosa intendi?


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> ....ma non mi è chiaro....cosa intendi?


 
che partendo dal concetto che si menta sempre, tutti si innamorano proprio perchè si mentono!!!!!


Direi che è ottimo sarcarmo......


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> ....ma non mi è chiaro....cosa intendi?


Camilla era una provocazione... Si sottolineano sempre come componenti che tengono viva la relazione extraconiugale, il senso del proibito, la passione, la clandestinità. Quindi se l'amante in verità vuole soltanto mettersi al posto della moglie (e quindi la moglie brutta cattiva noiosa, le solite cose insomma), tutte queste componenti sono false? E' un mostrarsi all'inizio diversa dalla moglie per catturare e poi... Ripeto, provoco, non sto dicendo che sia così...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> che partendo dal concetto che si menta sempre, tutti si innamorano proprio perchè si mentono!!!!!
> 
> 
> Direi che è ottimo sarcarmo......


Bello, bravo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps Se si smettesse di mentire forse, mah...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *Il paradosso è che spesso la moglie è migliore dell'amante, ma un maschio non potrà mai ammetterlo*.......
> 
> Sul fatto che sia infantile sono d'accordo, infatti ho litigato spesso con mia moglie perchè lei continuava a pensare che la mia storia avesse perso di interesse per il fatto che l'avevo resa nota, io invece stavo solo facendo un percorso COSTOSO e PESANTE per entrambi e non era la segretezza che ne cambiava il significato, però è comprovato da molte situazione come la segretezza dia alla relazione un valore esponenziale


..questa me la dovete spiegare perchè allora non ho capito niente....che senso ha paragonare lamoglie all'amante o il marito all'amante? è una gara......?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....che senso ha paragonare lamoglie all'amante o il marito all'amante? è una gara......?


Bella domanda la tua...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













credo che sia una gara soprattutto tra donne, o sbaglio?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Io penso invece che, anche in questi casi, sia comunque dura mettere da parte amor proprio e orgoglio, e che ci sia sempre qualcuno che, prima o poi, sposta l'obiettivo e *comincia ad avanzare richieste*. Anche solo di maggiore presenza o attenzione.[/quot
> ....l'amante non può avanzare richieste.....non ne ha il diritto


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bella domanda la tua...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da quanto lo vado dicendo?  Fra donne c'è un conto aperto che spesso esula perfino dai mariti e dagli amanti..... è la nemesi storica della donna che E' in quanto ha un uomo accanto.... e magari anche uno di scorta.
Sembra fantascienza ma basterebbe leggersi la storia della condizione femminile per comprendere che ancora ci portiamo addosso un mucchio di zavorre indotte...
E' di l'altro ieri il concetto che una donna "zitella" era una donna inutile, oggi si dice single, ma quell'etichetta è dura da togliere. Quanto a quelle maritate, ovvio che se il marito non è proprio quello che speravano ed oggi, anzichè piegarsi sotto il giogo del "capofamiglia"  affrancano la propria individualità anche prendendosi un sostituto parziale.  
Gli uomini hanno altre motivazioni, altri "miti", altre ragioni indotte o addotte....
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bella domanda la tua...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....io avrò sbagliato tutto ma proprio tutto nella vita.....
sono stata amante, certo che lo sono stata ed è stato sempre qualcosa di più (spesso molto di più) che una semplice passeggiata tra le lenzuola....ma non ho mai inteso fare la gara con la compagna ufficiale....ho piuttosto cercato di capire, sempre, cosa avesse portato quell'uomo a stare con me, quali fossero i problemi con la compagna ufficiale, per farne tesoro e sperare di non commettre un giorno anche io gli astessi errori....ammesso che ce ne fossero....
questo non vuol dire che mi ritenessi migliore di lei o che facessi a gara per dare di più a lui......ma sarò deficiente???????


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....ma non ho mai inteso fare la gara con la compagna ufficiale...questo non vuol dire che mi ritenessi migliore di lei o che facessi a gara per dare di più a lui......ma sarò deficiente???????


Certo che non lo sei. Ami, brava


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Da quanto lo vado dicendo?  Fra donne c'è un conto aperto che spesso esula perfino dai mariti e dagli amanti..... è la nemesi storica della donna che E' in quanto ha un uomo accanto.... e magari anche uno di scorta.
> Sembra fantascienza ma basterebbe leggersi la storia della condizione femminile per comprendere che ancora ci portiamo addosso un mucchio di zavorre indotte...
> E' di l'altro ieri il concetto che una donna "zitella" era una donna inutile, oggi si dice single, ma quell'etichetta è dura da togliere. Quanto a quelle maritate, ovvio che se il marito non è proprio quello che speravano ed oggi, anzichè piegarsi sotto il giogo del "capofamiglia"  affrancano la propria individualità anche prendendosi un sostituto parziale.
> Gli uomini hanno altre motivazioni, altri "miti", altre ragioni indotte o addotte....
> Bruja


Bruja ovviamente sono d'accordo con te. E anche quando si è consapevoli di tutto questo, delle volte è difficile non farsi condizionare...


----------



## fede (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no scusate, non ci sono. Ma perché mentire all'amante? Ma perché per forza una donna non potrebbe accettare di essere solamente amante e non moglie? E' politicamente scorretto? Mah...


A parte che il termine "amante" vale sia per l'uomo che per la donna, chi ha detto che non si possa accettare questo ruolo? Bisogna casomai vedere per quanto e che cosa serve per renderlo accettabile.
Non che si debba per forza ambire a diventare partner ufficiale, ripeto, ma perchè le esigenze possono mutare e crescere con il tempo. E di fatto accade.
Mi sembra, tra l'altro, che la stessa persona che ha aperto questa discussione ce ne dia un chiaro esempio.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Non che si debba per forza ambire a diventare partner ufficiale, ripeto, ma perchè le esigenze possono mutare e crescere con il tempo. E di fatto accade.


Quali esigenze?


----------



## fede (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo anch'io che sia fisiologico che l'amante sia comunque destinatario/a di menzogne, perfino il fatto che si racconti come stanno le cose a casa o come avrebbero potuto essere se si foisse stati liberi sono infarcite di menzogne, non malevole, non incarognite, ma menzogne utopistiche in cui entrambi gli amanti se la raccontano.... un amore clandestino vive anche di quello.
> D'altronde perfino chi fin da subito dice che mai potrebbe accarezzare l'idea di separarsi può essere certo che dall'altra parte non ci sia sotto sotto il sogno/speranza che invece accada o anche solo che l'altro/a lo desideri in cuor suo, cosa che sarebbe vista come una vittoria morale..... è una normale forma di agonismo che si instaura fra amante e coniuge.
> Bruja


Chiaramente sottoscrivo.


----------



## fede (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quali esigenze?


Lo scrivo per la terza volta.... maggiore presenza e attenzione, per esempio.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Lo scrivo per la terza volta.... maggiore presenza e attenzione, per esempio.


Quindi NON essere più l'amante ma la partner ufficiale.


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Infatti*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bruja ovviamente sono d'accordo con te. E anche quando si è consapevoli di tutto questo, delle volte è difficile non farsi condizionare...


E' assolutamente vero, ma proprio per questo è bene sapere che l'amante, se donna, ha in sè queste caratteristiche, chi ne è esente è persona fortunata, liberale e forse sorgiva nei sentimenti, ma resta il fatto che si è infilata in una coppia che nella stragrande maggioranza se anche zoppicava, non era certo migliorato o alleggerito dall'entrata di un' amante. Mentre spesso l'alibi è "tanto erano già in crisi"....   In ambito militare questo comportamento verrebbe bollato come infierire vilmente sul nemico, e tutto è meno che onorevole.
Bruja


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mentre spesso l'alibi è "tanto erano già in crisi"....   In ambito militare questo comportamento verrebbe bollato come infierire vilmente sul nemico, e tutto è meno che onorevole.
> Bruja


----------



## fede (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi NON essere più l'amante ma la partner ufficiale.


Ma perchè, "maggiore" per te significa "tutta"?


----------



## Old camilla (22 Ottobre 2007)

*allora....*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Camilla era una provocazione... Si sottolineano sempre come componenti che tengono viva la relazione extraconiugale, il senso del proibito, la passione, la clandestinità. Quindi se l'amante in verità vuole soltanto mettersi al posto della moglie (e quindi la moglie brutta cattiva noiosa, le solite cose insomma), tutte queste componenti sono false? E' un mostrarsi all'inizio diversa dalla moglie per catturare e poi... Ripeto, provoco, non sto dicendo che sia così...


ti diro', nei casi di tradimento (storie che leggo sul forum, le esperienze vissute da chi mi sta intorno, la mia stessa storia e cosi via....) l'ovvietà è tanta ma comunque non deve darsi nulla per scontato.
si dice sempre che la clandestinità, il senso del proibito e tante altre menate del genere diano quel brivido adrenalinico che supporta la relazione extra poi se queste componenti vengono meno tutta la storia va a farsi friggere. Questo è un caso, sicuramente dei piu' ricorrenti ma non è la regola!
noi ad esempio vivevamo malissimo la clandestinità e anzi il dover nascondersi in macchina, evitare luoghi frequentati, tenere sotto controllo i cellulari, etc. spesso era causa di litigi fra noi e anzi il nostro incauto comportamneto ha fatto si che tutto venisse subito a galla.
per quanto riguarda poi la storia dell'amante che vuoloe mettersi al posto della moglie forse non ho ben chiarito io nel mio messaggio precedente....."cominci con l'essere amante e ritrvi a voler divantare sua moglie" perchè sei così innamorata di lui, così presa che ti fai "bastare" quei momenti rubati, e non chiedi altro anche perchè in fondo sai che è un uomo sposato e ti ripeti ogni giorno che è l'ultima volta che lo vedi, che è l'ultima settimana, e poi aspetti che arrivino le vacanze per trovare la forza di stare senza di lui, e poi che passi il natale e poi e poi...il tempo passa e sia da parte tua che sua non riuscite a fare a meno l'una dell'altro e allora la situazione cambia, si comincia a "pretendere"(brutta parola ma rende l'idea!)una decisione e a quel punto i nodi vengono al pettine.
questa è la mia storia.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ..questa me la dovete spiegare perchè allora non ho capito niente....che senso ha paragonare lamoglie all'amante o il marito all'amante? è una gara......?


 
Non è un paragone, ma una delle domande classiche del tradito/a è:
cos'ha l'altro/a che io non ho?????

Da li inizia la ricerca delle differenze da quelle fisiche, a quelle morali, da quelle di età a quelle di possibilità, passando dalla passione all'erotismo (nel senso più becero della parola)


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è un paragone, ma una delle domande classiche del tradito/a è:
> *cos'ha l'altro/a che io non ho?????*
> 
> Da li inizia la ricerca delle differenze da quelle fisiche, a quelle morali, da quelle di età a quelle di possibilità, passando dalla passione all'erotismo (nel senso più becero della parola)


....permettimi di dire che è una domanda stupida.....ma non mi sn mai trovata nella condizione, quindi non so dire cosa direi in quel momento


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Camilla*

Infatti Camilla, questa è la tua storia, ed è una storia emblematica ed esemplare, ma rara.... davvero poco usuale e tu lo sai meglio di noi.
Questo però nulla toglie che sia possibile anche una soluzione chiara, netta ed onesta.  Lo dico sempre, ci si può innamorare di nuovo, di chiunque, è come si conduce il sentimento che definisce le persone....
Per voi non è stato un problema di surrogati ma di altre scelte di vita!
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> ti diro', nei casi di tradimento (storie che leggo sul forum, le esperienze vissute da chi mi sta intorno, la mia stessa storia e cosi via....) l'ovvietà è tanta ma comunque non deve darsi nulla per scontato.
> si dice sempre che la clandestinità, il senso del proibito e tante altre menate del genere diano quel brivido adrenalinico che supporta la relazione extra poi se queste componenti vengono meno tutta la storia va a farsi friggere. Questo è un caso, sicuramente dei piu' ricorrenti ma non è la regola!
> noi ad esempio vivevamo malissimo la clandestinità e anzi il dover nascondersi in macchina, evitare luoghi frequentati, tenere sotto controllo i cellulari, etc. spesso era causa di litigi fra noi e anzi il nostro incauto comportamneto ha fatto si che tutto venisse subito a galla.
> per quanto riguarda poi la storia dell'amante che vuoloe mettersi al posto della moglie forse non ho ben chiarito io nel mio messaggio precedente....."cominci con l'essere amante e ritrvi a voler divantare sua moglie" perchè sei così innamorata di lui, così presa che ti fai "bastare" quei momenti rubati, e non chiedi altro anche perchè in fondo sai che è un uomo sposato e ti ripeti ogni giorno che è l'ultima volta che lo vedi, che è l'ultima settimana, e poi aspetti che arrivino le vacanze per trovare la forza di stare senza di lui, e poi che passi il natale e poi e poi...il tempo passa e sia da parte tua che sua non riuscite a fare a meno l'una dell'altro e allora la situazione cambia, si comincia a "pretendere"(brutta parola ma rende l'idea!)una decisione e a quel punto i nodi vengono al pettine.
> questa è la mia storia.


Non conosco la tua storia nei dettagli, ma è lui che ha deciso di divorziare o è stata la moglie???


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....permettimi di dire che è una domanda stupida.....ma non mi sn mai trovata nella condizione, quindi non so dire cosa direi in quel momento


Ti assicuro che è normalissimo per una persona tradita chiedersi il PERCHE' e nel chiederselo è naturale pensare che l'altro/a abbia qualcosa in più, maggiormente interessante.......


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo però nulla toglie che sia possibile anche una soluzione chiara, netta ed onesta.  Lo dico sempre, ci si può innamorare di nuovo, di chiunque, è come si conduce il sentimento che definisce le persone....
> Per voi non è stato un problema di surrogati ma di altre scelte di vita!


Concordo anch'io.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Ma perchè, "maggiore" per te significa "tutta"?


Scusa Fede ma non capisco, mi spieghi meglio?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che è normalissimo per una persona tradita chiedersi il PERCHE' e nel chiederselo è naturale pensare che l'altro/a abbia qualcosa in più, maggiormente interessante.......


dovesse capitarmi.....ti darò ragione o ti smentirò sulla pubblica piazza


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> dovesse capitarmi.....ti darò ragione o ti smentirò sulla pubblica piazza


 
sposati (se non lo sei), trascura il marito (se non lo fai), poi dopo qualche mese indaga di nascosto e poi ce lo vieni a raccontare


----------



## Old camilla (22 Ottobre 2007)

*ehi Lanci....*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia nei dettagli, ma è lui che ha deciso di divorziare o è stata la moglie???


... ma tu lo sai che io sono anche calipso?!?!!!?!?
comunque è stato lui a comunicare di voler andar via da casa dopo circa un anno dalla scoperta del tradimento.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> è stato lui a comunicare di voler andar via da casa dopo circa un anno dalla scoperta del tradimento.


del tradimento con te?


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> ... ma tu lo sai che io sono anche calipso?!?!!!?!?
> comunque è stato lui a comunicare di voler andar via da casa dopo circa un anno dalla scoperta del tradimento.


No, non lo sapevo.....
Ho avuto momenti di mancata frequenza, anche se ora rammento una comunicazione in merito........

anch'io ho i miei limiti


----------



## Old camilla (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> No, non lo sapevo.....
> Ho avuto momenti di mancata frequenza, anche se ora rammento una comunicazione in merito........
> 
> anch'io ho i miei limiti


uno non basta....con te devo proprio infierire!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> uno non basta....con te devo proprio infierire!!!!!


 
ci pensa già la moglie.........


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> sposati (se non lo sei), trascura il marito (se non lo fai), poi dopo qualche mese indaga di nascosto e poi ce lo vieni a raccontare


....troppo complicato......lassa sta'


----------



## Old camilla (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> del tradimento con te?


si


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> si


Ah... l'ha raccontato lui o l'ha scoperto la moglie? Certo che lasciare passare un altro anno... che stress...


----------



## fede (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Fede ma non capisco, mi spieghi meglio?


Voglio dire che il bisogno di maggiore presenza e attenzione che può crescere con il tempo, non significa per forza di cose volerla "tutta", quindi arrivare a sostituire il partner ufficiale. 
Questo, preciso, per il caso ultimo di cui si parlava con Lancillotto.
Potrebbe essere un voler aggiungere rotaie (dignità? valore?) al binario parallello che si percorre, pur sapendo (o fingendo di sapere?) che resterà "secondario".


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Voglio dire che il bisogno di maggiore presenza e attenzione che può crescere con il tempo, non significa per forza di cose volerla "tutta", quindi arrivare a sostituire il partner ufficiale.
> Questo, preciso, per il caso ultimo di cui si parlava con Lancillotto.
> Potrebbe essere un voler aggiungere rotaie (dignità? valore?) al binario parallello che si percorre, pur sapendo (o fingendo di sapere?) che resterà "secondario".


Fingendo di sapere, sì, così sono d'accordo con te... Accontentarsi delle briciole...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è un paragone, ma una delle domande classiche del tradito/a è:
> cos'ha l'altro/a che io non ho?????
> 
> Da li inizia la ricerca delle differenze da quelle fisiche, a quelle morali, da quelle di età a quelle di possibilità, passando dalla passione all'erotismo (nel senso più becero della parola)


mah. dipende dalle situazioni già in essere, tuttosommato.
nel senso che, uno/a si chiede: cosa mi manca?
a volte manco lo sa. ma vive le cose che fa proprio in base al senso di vuoto che cerca di riempire.
sai perché io mi sento una merda con il mio amante? perché so già che lui non è la soluzione a niente. mi piace, ci sto bene... ma non è lui la soluzione.
eppure ho una storia con lui. e magari lui ci spera e si dispera se io non lo chiamo, se sono lontana ecc, mentre io mi devo quasi mettere la sveglia al cell per ricordarmi di chiamarlo a quell'ora, se no ci resta male...
e dire che con lui sto più che bene... però non è lui che amo...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mentre io mi devo quasi mettere la sveglia al cell per ricordarmi di chiamarlo a quell'ora, se no ci resta male...
> e dire che con lui sto più che bene... però non è lui che amo...


però sei dolce...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fingendo di sapere, sì, così sono d'accordo con te... Accontentarsi delle briciole...


MK, a volte le briciole possono essere oro, se il resto della vita è niente. ricordatelo...
ognuno ragiona in base al suo vissuto.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> MK, a volte le briciole possono essere oro, se il resto della vita è niente. ricordatelo...
> ognuno ragiona in base al suo vissuto.


Certo. Possono aiutare a sopravvivere. D'accordo con te. Anche se vivere però è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....io avrò sbagliato tutto ma proprio tutto nella vita.....
> sono stata amante, certo che lo sono stata ed è stato sempre qualcosa di più (spesso molto di più) che una semplice passeggiata tra le lenzuola....ma non ho mai inteso fare la gara con la compagna ufficiale....ho piuttosto cercato di capire, sempre, cosa avesse portato quell'uomo a stare con me, quali fossero i problemi con la compagna ufficiale, per farne tesoro e sperare di non commettre un giorno anche io gli astessi errori....ammesso che ce ne fossero....
> questo non vuol dire che mi ritenessi migliore di lei o che facessi a gara per dare di più a lui......ma sarò deficiente???????


c'è chi non è in competizione con altre donne, ma con gli uomini....


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. dipende dalle situazioni già in essere, tuttosommato.
> nel senso che, uno/a si chiede: cosa mi manca?
> a volte manco lo sa. ma vive le cose che fa proprio in base al senso di vuoto che cerca di riempire.
> sai perché io mi sento una merda con il mio amante? perché so già che lui non è la soluzione a niente. mi piace, ci sto bene... ma non è lui la soluzione.
> ...


 
COMPLIMENTI!!!

E trovare una soluzione tu??? La vita è breve e terminerà prima che tu te ne possa rendere conto......... non te ne daranno un'altra in cambio, in questo caso la non esiste garanzia "soddisfatti o rimborsati"


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> però sei dolce...


bah. io mi sento tendente all'acido muriatico.
è quel ricordo di qualcosa di dolce che ho dentro, che ancora mi frega...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> c'è chi non è in competizione con altre donne, ma con gli uomini....


Ma va? Ovvero?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bah. io mi sento tendente all'acido muriatico.
> è quel ricordo di qualcosa di dolce che ho dentro, che ancora mi frega...


lo so lo so...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> COMPLIMENTI!!!
> 
> E trovare una soluzione tu??? La vita è breve e terminerà prima che tu te ne possa rendere conto......... non te ne daranno un'altra in cambio, in questo caso la non esiste garanzia "soddisfatti o rimborsati"


complimenti un cazzo.
io amo uno che non mi ama. punto.
cerco di sopravvivere. e sono sincera. punto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> complimenti un cazzo.
> io amo uno che non mi ama. punto.
> cerco di sopravvivere. e sono sincera. punto.


 
Contenta tu, contenti tutto, con o senza punti


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *Contenta* tu, contenti tutto, con o senza punti



Ma il punto sta proprio la ... Anna non e' contenta.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Contenta tu, contenti tutto, con o senza punti


contenta un cazzo. anche senza punti.
io sono incazzata, che è diverso.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma il punto sta proprio la ... Anna non e' contenta.


Esistono altri modi per affrontare la vita......

Quella descritta non mi sembra una soluzione, e nemmeno un cerotto!!!

Ma dato la risposta che ho ottenuto, probabilmente lei "è contenta della soluzione" che ha adottato, da qui la mia frase "contenta tu........."


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma il punto sta proprio la ... Anna non e' contenta.


sto male, Marì, sto male...
e sono incazzata.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

*X Anna*

Voglio essere brutale: Anna perche' non informi tuo marito (del tuo amante) ... hai paura/timore che vada via?


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma il punto sta proprio la ... Anna non e' contenta.


 
Cmq non sapevo tu fossi il suo avvocato.........


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cmq non sapevo tu fossi il suo avvocato.........


Perche' mi dai del "Avvocato?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Esistono altri modi per affrontare la vita......
> 
> Quella descritta non mi sembra una soluzione, e nemmeno un cerotto!!!
> 
> Ma dato la risposta che ho ottenuto, probabilmente lei "è contenta della soluzione" che ha adottato, da qui la mia frase "contenta tu........."


infatti, l'ho detto che non è una soluzione. mi tengo a galla ma è come avere una zavorra da 100kg attaccata alla vita.
ma anche no. a dirla tutta mi sa che stavolta sprofondo proprio...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Voglio essere brutale: Anna perche' non informi tuo marito (del tuo amante) ... hai paura/timore che vada via?


no, Marì, non lo informo per questa paura... il fatto è che non avrebbe senso...
farei solo un casino senza senso. io non voglio una vita con il mio amante... e a mio marito non sposterebbe di una virgola quello che è il suo modo di vedermi.
anzi, sarebbero solo casini miei aggiuntivi.
bah. il mio problema vero e unico è il mio rapporto con mio marito. lui ed io.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti, l'ho detto che non è una soluzione. mi tengo a galla ma è come avere una zavorra da 100kg attaccata alla vita.
> ma anche no. a dirla tutta mi sa che stavolta sprofondo proprio...


a - Sapere che non è una soluzione
b - Sapere che si sta per soccombere
c - Sapere che non si è contenti


dovrebbe essere sufficiente per "muoversi" e cercare la soluzione, qualunque essa sia, ma che non dipenda dalle decisioni degli altri (nel senso, non puoi dire la soluzione è che mi ami chi voglio io), la soluzione è quella che serve a te per uscire dal tuo stato di necessità ed infelicità, in questo caso può anche essere SMETTERE DI AMARE chi non ti ama (e si può fare). Individuata la soluzione, non è detto che tu possa raggiungerla, ma almeno puoi trovare qualcosa che più assomiglia alla soluzione ed iniziare un percorso di CAMBIAMENTO.

La staticità è la MORTE


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> La staticità è la MORTE


... sempre pensato pure io... Anche se delle volte sarebbe bello illudersi, e fermarsi...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, Marì, non lo informo per questa paura... il fatto è che non avrebbe senso...
> farei solo un casino senza senso. io non voglio una vita con il mio amante... e a *mio marito non sposterebbe di una virgola quello che è il suo modo di vedermi.*
> anzi, sarebbero solo casini miei aggiuntivi.
> bah. il mio problema vero e unico è il mio rapporto con mio marito. lui ed io.


come fai ad essere cosi sicura ... e poi, non credi che facendo cosi gli neghi la possibilita' di decidere se restare, o andare via?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va? Ovvero?


Ovvero volergli dimostrare di essere migliori con un atteggiamento più maturo, più strafottente, più intelligente o più scaltro, ad esempio. Non è la moglie che si vuole soverchiare, nel suo immaginario, ma lui stesso. Alla fine lui deve pensare che tu sei migliore di lui, non della moglie... spero di essermi spiegata... è un concetto complesso che ho elaborato recentemente, ma rispecchia molte donne che conosco. donne forti, energiche, dominanti...con una fragilità interiore nascosta a volte anceh a sè.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... sempre pensato pure io... *Anche se delle volte sarebbe bello illudersi, e fermarsi*...


 
Posso comprenderti, però sai bene che serve solo a peggiorare la situazione perchè poi ripartire è molto più difficile


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*

Intanto cosa provi per tuo marito? Repulsione, indifferenza, fastidio, disinteresse? Inoltre cosa ti lega tanto ad un uomo che non ti ama (ma ti ha mai amato prima?), perchè è evidente che tu sai bene che significhi amare e non essere ricambiate.
E' solo indifferente quest'uomo, o ha altri interessi.... e parlo in generale. In genere ci si innamora magari non eiamate, ma dopo un po' subentra la rassegnazione all'impossibilità della reciprocità e si dovrebbe potersi immunizzare.
Tu soffri come se ti avesse sempre amato ed all'improvviso avesse smesso... ma non è così se non sbaglio!!!
Guarda sarò molto franca, non è tanto il discorso con tuo marito che mi pare sia già in deriva per conto suo, ma forse è l'amante che è zavorra per te..... per assurdo un amante che fosse veramente e nominativamente tale ti bilancerebbe meglio. Non so, tuo marito non lo lasci.... e sai tu i motivi, l'amante ti crea solo malessere e malumore, e sai che non risolverà nulla, uno dei due, se non entrambi, devono uscire dalla tua vita, quel triangolo è un vero buco nero per la tua felicità....
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Intanto cosa provi per tuo marito? Repulsione, indifferenza, fastidio, disinteresse? Inoltre cosa ti lega tanto ad un uomo che non ti ama (ma ti ha mai amato prima?), perchè è evidente che tu sai bene che significhi amare e non essere ricambiate.
> E' solo indifferente quest'uomo, o ha altri interessi.... e parlo in generale. In genere ci si innamora magari non eiamate, ma dopo un po' subentra la rassegnazione all'impossibilità della reciprocità e si dovrebbe potersi immunizzare.
> Tu soffri come se ti avesse sempre amato ed all'improvviso avesse smesso... ma non è così se non sbaglio!!!
> Guarda sarò molto franca, non è tanto il discorso con tuo marito che mi pare sia già in deriva per conto suo, ma forse è l'amante che è zavorra per te..... per assurdo un amante che fosse veramente e nominativamente tale ti bilancerebbe meglio. Non so, tuo marito non lo lasci.... e sai tu i motivi, l'amante ti crea solo malessere e malumore, e sai che non risolverà nulla, uno dei due, se non entrambi, devono uscire dalla tua vita, quel triangolo è un vero buco nero per la tua felicità....
> Bruja


ma dai, Bruja... 
il mio amante mi crea disagio esattamente nella misura in cui io glielo consento...
quindi...
ma non è questo il quid della questione.
nel mio caso la rassegnazione non è ancora sopraggiunta. io e mio marito non ci siamo mai annoiati insieme... tanto per dire...
è che ci siamo trovati -entrambi- quando eravamo in una età in cui tutto sembra superabile... 
io voglio un bene di vita a mio marito. tutto parte e ritorna lì.
con l'altro sono come mi sento ma non esiste nemmeno l'ombra di discussione su chi sia la persona che amo. sono un bastardo versione donna. non mi piaccio ma non mi mento.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

ma credi che le cose con tuo marito possano cambiare?
Diceva quella canzone "Che non si muore per amore è una gran bella verità, perciò dolcissimo mio amore, questo è quello, quello che, da domani, mi accadrà..... io vivrò.... senza te... solo camminerò...." a memoria... 
Direi che anche per te è arrivato il momento di pronunciare queste dolorossisime parole a lui.... Ma non le vuoi dire. E mi chiedo. Perchè? Cosa speri?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma credi che le cose con tuo marito possano cambiare?
> Diceva quella canzone "Che non si muore per amore è una gran bella verità, perciò dolcissimo mio amore, questo è quello, quello che, da domani, mi accadrà..... io vivrò.... senza te... solo camminerò...." a memoria...
> Direi che anche per te è arrivato il momento di pronunciare queste dolorossisime parole a lui.... Ma non le vuoi dire. E mi chiedo. Perchè? Cosa speri?


perché io non voglio un altro: è lui che voglio.
non sarà più niente di quello che poteva essere.
ma cazzo credetemi. io ho già vissuto l'amore che volevo. non me ne serve un'altro. 
mi accontento di sopravvivere... ho già avuto e sono felice di quello che ho avuto.
se non è con lui, non me ne frega niente che possa essere con un altro. lo so, lo so, lo so.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché io non voglio un altro: è lui che voglio.
> non sarà più niente di quello che poteva essere.
> ma cazzo credetemi. io ho già vissuto l'amore che volevo. non me ne serve un'altro.
> mi accontento di sopravvivere... ho già avuto e sono felice di quello che ho avuto.
> se non è con lui, non me ne frega niente che possa essere con un altro. lo so, lo so, lo so.


metti ancora il se. Ma hai detto tu che lui non ti ama. Non gli tangerebbe molto se gli dicessi che c'è un altro.... o no?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> metti ancora il se. Ma hai detto tu che lui non ti ama. Non gli tangerebbe molto se gli dicessi che c'è un altro.... o no?


già... non mi ama.
e io sono così cogliona che mi invento storie parallele pur di sopravvivere.
lapidatemi. mi sembro uno di quei mariti stronzi che si prendono l'amore di altre donne pur di non affogare nel mare d'oblio del loro matrimonio...


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sto male, Marì, sto male...
> e sono incazzata.


allora non sono l'unico


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> allora non sono l'unico


bè, va bè, Leo... 
hai letto quello che ti ho scritto sul fatto di andartela a riprendere?


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, Marì, non lo informo per questa paura... il fatto è che non avrebbe senso...
> farei solo un casino senza senso. io non voglio una vita con il mio amante... e a mio marito non sposterebbe di una virgola quello che è il suo modo di vedermi.
> anzi, sarebbero solo casini miei aggiuntivi.
> bah. il mio problema vero e unico è il mio rapporto con mio marito. lui ed io.


per me o stai con l'amante o stai con tuo marito. come fai a stare con entrambi?? tuo marito lo riesci guardare in faccia??


----------



## fede (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché io non voglio un altro: è lui che voglio.
> non sarà più niente di quello che poteva essere.
> ma cazzo credetemi. io ho già vissuto l'amore che volevo. non me ne serve un'altro.
> mi accontento di sopravvivere... ho già avuto e sono felice di quello che ho avuto.
> se non è con lui, non me ne frega niente che possa essere con un altro. lo so, lo so, lo so.


Scusami, non conosco la tua storia, a parte l'amarezza che traspare dalle poche parole che ho letto qui, ma perchè non chiedi a te stessa quello che hai chiesto di là a Leone:
di cosa hai paura? 
perchè ti sei arresa?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lei tradisce il marito andando con un altro. Il marito tradisce lei non amandola più. Alla fine la somma è sempre in negativo... 
Il problema non è forse tanto il tradimento quanto il non voler mollare. 
Lui non la ama, dice. Lui non farebbe pieghe a sapere di un amante,se non usarla come rimostranza quando non trova camicie stirate. Lei ha sbaglaito a riprenderselo. Tutte cose che anna dice, ma in cui non crede davvero.
Io penso che tu abbia fatto bene a ritentare la carta di riprenderlo. Ora sai che non era la soluzione ma diversamente non lo avresti saputo. Non avresti saputo che lui non voleva te ma la mite serenità che sai dargli. E non avresti saputo che tu non vuoi lui, ma quel senso di fallimento, disperazione, passione ingrigita che lui sa darti... 
Non ti dico di andartene per avere una nuova vita o un nuovo amore. 
Ma solo per non avere più quel dolore lento che macera il cuore quando esci sperando che lui ti fermi. Non avere più quella desolante tristezza di sapere che non lo perdonerai mai per non amarti più, anche se per il tradiemnto forse lo hai fatto. 
Esci dalla torre delle tue sicurezze, anna, perchè è diventata una prigione e ora la vedi anche tu.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> per me o stai con l'amante o stai con tuo marito. come fai a stare con entrambi?? tuo marito lo riesci guardare in faccia??


Leo, facciamo così... visto che hai questa "bella" opinione di me, continua a cercare solo gente che ti dia ragione... arriverai a vincere il mongolino d'oro.
pis & luv.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Lei tradisce il marito andando con un altro. Il marito tradisce lei non amandola più. Alla fine la somma è sempre in negativo...
> Il problema non è forse tanto il tradimento quanto il non voler mollare.
> Lui non la ama, dice. Lui non farebbe pieghe a sapere di un amante,se non usarla come rimostranza quando non trova camicie stirate. Lei ha sbaglaito a riprenderselo. Tutte cose che anna dice, ma in cui non crede davvero.
> Io penso che tu abbia fatto bene a ritentare la carta di riprenderlo. Ora sai che non era la soluzione ma diversamente non lo avresti saputo. Non avresti saputo che lui non voleva te ma la mite serenità che sai dargli. E non avresti saputo che tu non vuoi lui, ma quel senso di fallimento, disperazione, passione ingrigita che lui sa darti...
> ...


Guarda che la storia e' iniziata dal tradimento che Anna ha subito ... ti manca un bel pezzo della storia di Anna.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Lei tradisce il marito andando con un altro. Il marito tradisce lei non amandola più. Alla fine la somma è sempre in negativo...
> Il problema non è forse tanto il tradimento quanto il non voler mollare.
> Lui non la ama, dice. Lui non farebbe pieghe a sapere di un amante,se non usarla come rimostranza quando non trova camicie stirate. Lei ha sbaglaito a riprenderselo. Tutte cose che anna dice, ma in cui non crede davvero.
> Io penso che tu abbia fatto bene a ritentare la carta di riprenderlo. Ora sai che non era la soluzione ma diversamente non lo avresti saputo. Non avresti saputo che lui non voleva te ma la mite serenità che sai dargli. E non avresti saputo che tu non vuoi lui, ma quel senso di fallimento, disperazione, passione ingrigita che lui sa darti...
> ...


ma quali sicurezze, Grande bella? quali?
di sicuro io non ho proprio niente...
sono un disastro... altro che sicurezze...


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quali sicurezze, Grande bella? quali?
> di sicuro io non ho proprio niente...
> * sono un disastro...* altro che sicurezze...


NO. Ti rifiuti di agire, ch'e' peggio.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quali sicurezze, Grande bella? quali?
> di sicuro io non ho proprio niente...
> sono un disastro... altro che sicurezze...


la sicurezza di sapere che lui c'è, la sera, sul divano, anche se non ti vede... a molte basta quello. A te no, altrimenti non staresti male. 
Non sei un disastro, ma non capisco perchè vuoi stare male pur sapendo che nonc i sono vie d'uscita... o ancora ci speri?


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*

Alla fine tuo marito in qualche modo è irrinunciabile e lui non rinuncia a te in memoria di quello che avevate sperato insieme.
Lui è un punto fermo dei tuoi ricordi esistenziali o della tua vita vissuta ad oggi?
Non annoiarsi insieme non significa essere felici, avere le risposte che un rapporto di coppia deve dare, e se la rassegnazione non è avvenuta certamente sei in una fase di plateau da quel pezzo, che è come essere infermi esistenzialmente, specie se l'amante è un "convitato di pietra". 

Lo so che sei sincera con te stessa e che ammettti il tuo particolare dualismo, ma che questo amante possa influenzarti nella misura in cui glielo permetti, scusa, lo dico con molto affetto, è una misura che mi pare ti sia sfuggita di mano....  in realtà pare che tu non possa prescindere da lui mentre lui probabilmente potrebbe benissimo prescindere da te.  
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che la storia e' iniziata dal tradimento che Anna ha subito ... ti manca un bel pezzo della storia di Anna.


lo so, ma facevo le somme ad oggi, pechè per quel tradimento lei l'ha perdonato ed è giusto che dal perdono si reinizi... se no non ha senso! Mica lo riprende in casa e  dice "ti tradisco in contraccambio!"
Parto da quando erano di nuovo insieme, a casa. 
La stessa casa che oggi la soffoca.


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO. Ti rifiuti di agire, ch'e' peggio.


 
Non credo sia rifiuto, ma paura!

Quella paura che attanaglia tutti di fronte una scelta importante che ti cambia la vita.

La LIBERTA' costa cara......


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quali sicurezze, Grande bella? quali?
> di sicuro io non ho proprio niente...
> sono un disastro... altro che sicurezze...


 
siamo tutti un pò dei disastri, chi più chi meno, e per lo meno tu sei un disastro simpatico....  

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old amarax (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non credo sia rifiuto, ma paura!
> 
> Quella paura che attanaglia tutti di fronte una scelta importante che ti cambia la vita.
> 
> La LIBERTA' costa cara......


 
ragazzi...un momento.Non è facile rinunciare ad un amore.Un amore che è stao il senso stesso della propria vita.Io Anna la capisco davvero....dentro è massacrata e sta cercando di sopravvivere in un tornado....non tutti vivono un amore così...non è retorica.Quando si ama così non vale più niente...dignità,orgoglio,amor proprio.Muori dentro e cerchi di soparavvivere.Solo questo.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> c'è chi non è in competizione con altre donne, ma con gli uomini....


non l'ho capita....


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non credo sia rifiuto, ma paura!
> 
> Quella paura che attanaglia tutti di fronte una scelta importante che ti cambia la vita.
> 
> La LIBERTA' costa cara......



Ci vuole un fisico bestiale per Vivere.


----------



## Old amarax (22 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci vuole un fisico bestiale per Vivere.


 





  e non tutti ci riescono...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ragazzi...un momento.Non è facile rinunciare ad un amore.Un amore che è stao il senso stesso della propria vita.Io Anna la capisco davvero....dentro è massacrata e sta cercando di sopravvivere in un tornado....non tutti vivono un amore così...non è retorica.Quando si ama così non vale più niente...dignità,orgoglio,amor proprio.Muori dentro e cerchi di soparavvivere.Solo questo.


Ho avuto un amore così. di quelli per cui vai contro tutto e tutti. A 17 anni andare contro tutto e tutti è dura. Perchè con tutti intendo anche le amiche fraterne, la famiglia, i conoscenti. Tutti. anche me stessa. Ma lo amavo di un amore disperato e non mi pesava nulla, non importava nulla, tutto valeva la pena. Purchè lui fosse nella mia vita. Ora so che era un amore sbaglaito, che amavo soprattutto il fatto di amarlo così. Perchè lui, tutto quell'amore, non lo meritava....


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ragazzi...un momento.Non è facile rinunciare ad un amore.Un amore che è stao il senso stesso della propria vita.Io Anna la capisco davvero....dentro è massacrata e sta cercando di sopravvivere in un tornado....non tutti vivono un amore così...non è retorica.Quando si ama così non vale più niente...dignità,orgoglio,amor proprio.Muori dentro e cerchi di soparavvivere.Solo questo.


 
Io pure la capisco, ma non voglio compatirla!!!!

Il compatimento uccide come l'inedia.

Pur rimanere li a morire come fa un cane alla morte del suo padrone, oppure reagire e ricominciare a vivere.

Tutto è nero all'inizio fino a quando non apri davvero la finestra e guardi fuori che c'è ancora un mondo da vivere.....


Io purtroppo ora devo andare...... ma tornerò, a se ritornerò


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Ovvero volergli dimostrare di essere migliori con un atteggiamento più maturo, più strafottente, più intelligente o più scaltro, ad esempio. Non è la moglie che si vuole soverchiare, nel suo immaginario, ma lui stesso. Alla fine lui deve pensare che tu sei migliore di lui, non della moglie... spero di essermi spiegata... è un concetto complesso che ho elaborato recentemente, ma rispecchia molte donne che conosco. donne forti, energiche, dominanti...con una fragilità interiore nascosta a volte anceh a sè.


quoto la risposta già data.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> siamo tutti un pò dei disastri, chi più chi meno, e per lo meno tu sei un disastro simpatico....
> 
> bastardo dentro


anche tu


----------



## Old amarax (22 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io pure la capisco, ma non voglio compatirla!!!!
> 
> Il compatimento uccide come l'inedia.
> 
> ...


 
C'è una finestra? dove? NON LA VEDO.......


----------



## leone73 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Leo, facciamo così... visto che hai questa "bella" opinione di me, continua a cercare solo gente che ti dia ragione... arriverai a vincere il mongolino d'oro.
> pis & luv.


non ti arrabbiare, è solo una domanda legittima, non nessuna opinione, forse sei tu a sucitare questi dubbi scusa


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> C'è una finestra? dove? NON LA VEDO.......


amarax c'è sempre la finestra, c'è sempre....è faticoso arrivare ad aprirla, ma c'è


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ho avuto un amore così. di quelli per cui vai contro tutto e tutti. A 17 anni andare contro tutto e tutti è dura. Perchè con tutti intendo anche le amiche fraterne, la famiglia, i conoscenti. Tutti. anche me stessa. Ma lo amavo di un amore disperato e non mi pesava nulla, non importava nulla, tutto valeva la pena. Purchè lui fosse nella mia vita. Ora so che era un amore sbaglaito, che *amavo soprattutto il fatto di amarlo così*. Perchè lui, tutto quell'amore, non lo meritava....


Innamorarsi della propria maniera di amare.... un concetto interessante,  a me sicuramente  è capitato .... un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Micia (22 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ho avuto un amore così. di quelli per cui vai contro tutto e tutti. A 17 anni andare contro tutto e tutti è dura. Perchè con tutti intendo anche le amiche fraterne, la famiglia, i conoscenti. Tutti. anche me stessa. Ma lo amavo di un amore disperato e non mi pesava nulla, non importava nulla, tutto valeva la pena. Purchè lui fosse nella mia vita. Ora so che era un amore sbaglaito, che amavo soprattutto il fatto di amarlo così. Perchè lui, tutto quell'amore, non lo meritava....


sembra la mia storia....... anche se non ho 17 anni ma 26.......


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Micia ha detto:


> sembra la mia storia....... anche se non ho 17 anni ma 26.......


è la storia di tutte. Almeno una volta.
Pensa che almeno sul piano amore-disperato-con-uno-sposato hai dato!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (23 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> C'è una finestra? dove? NON LA VEDO.......


 
La finestra c'è sempre, è la nostra vista che è offuscata, se non la vedi, prova a tentoni, appggiati al muro e comincia a toccare tutto il perimetro, prima o poi la trovi....... e questione di iniziare a muoversi, fino a quando rimani li statica in mezzo alla stanza il tempo scorre inesorabile......... e la vista di offusca sempre di più


----------



## Old lancillotto (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> amarax c'è sempre la finestra, c'è sempre....è faticoso arrivare ad aprirla, ma c'è


 
Ohibò...... mi hai anticipato..... hai aproffittato del fatto che fossi assente per sostituirti a me?????

Mi appello all'etica del forum....... io sono pur sempre masculo.....


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ragazzi...un momento.*Non è facile rinunciare ad un amore.Un amore che è stao il senso stesso della propria vita*.Io Anna la capisco davvero....dentro è massacrata e sta cercando di sopravvivere in un tornado....non tutti vivono un amore così...non è retorica.Quando si ama così non vale più niente...dignità,orgoglio,amor proprio.Muori dentro e cerchi di soparavvivere.Solo questo.


Certo che non è facile.

Ma visto che quel senso è venuto meno, occorre darsi e darne, alla NOSTRA vita, un altro.

Perchè ci siamo o dovremmo esserci ancora NONOSTANTE quel senso venuto meno!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ohibò...... mi hai anticipato..... hai aproffittato del fatto che fossi assente per sostituirti a me?????
> 
> Mi appello all'etica del forum....... io sono pur sempre masculo.....


ma sei IL CAVALIERE.....(non quello che sta ad Arcore....per carità.....basso e pelato e si fa chiamare così....)...comportati di conseguenza.....


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma sei IL CAVALIERE.....(non quello che sta ad Arcore....per carità.....basso e pelato e si fa chiamare così....)...comportati di conseguenza.....


Infatti Lancy quanto ad altezza è 1.85 ed ha una folta (ex) chioma, solo che non dimostra nessuna delle due............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (23 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti Lancy quanto ad altezza è 1.85 ed ha una folta (ex) chioma, solo che non dimostra nessuna delle due............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, lo so, si fa prima a saltarmi sopra che a girarmi intorno.

Con Bernie Ecclestone stiamo organizzando un "GP intorno a lancillotto", purtroppo il GP del lago Maggiore potremmo organizzarlo solo togliendo Imola o Monza.

Forse riusciamo con la MotoGP a scalzare il Mugello


----------



## Old amarax (23 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si, lo so, si fa prima a saltarmi sopra che a girarmi intorno.
> 
> Con Bernie Ecclestone stiamo organizzando un "GP intorno a lancillotto", purtroppo il GP del lago Maggiore potremmo organizzarlo solo togliendo Imola o Monza.
> 
> Forse riusciamo con la MotoGP a scalzare il Mugello


 
Siete sul lago Maggiore? meraviglioso!


----------



## Old lancillotto (23 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Siete sul lago Maggiore? meraviglioso!


SI, anche se per essere un paese che ha una bella vista lago e la più bella spiaggia (rovinata da una cattiva amministrazione di una decina di anni fa) della sponda lombarda (denominata "Sabbie d'Oro"), noi siamo proprio nella zona più interna.

Se non altro abbiamo un ruscello che bagna il nostro giardino, un bellissimo mulino ancora funzionante e siamo immersi nel verde


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> SI, anche se per essere un paese che ha una bella vista lago e la più bella spiaggia (rovinata da una cattiva amministrazione di una decina di anni fa) della sponda lombarda (denominata "Sabbie d'Oro"), noi siamo proprio nella zona più interna.
> 
> Se non altro abbiamo un ruscello che bagna il nostro giardino, un bellissimo mulino ancora funzionante e siamo immersi nel verde


....so cucinare, stirare, e fare i mestieri in casa benissimo.....non consumo molto e non sposto........per il mulino funzionante...sarei disposta a tutto....mi adottate


----------

